# Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...



## 7fishing (11. Januar 2018)

Angeln in der Türkei 
Ich werde hier meine Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht uvw. Angelvideos vorstellen.
Gerne beantworte ich eure Fragen.

Mein Youtube-Kanal 7fishing:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOoS7ro0Djq4pSG5P_iW79Q

Alle Videos:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOoS7ro0Djq4pSG5P_iW79Q/videos

Jeden Donnerstag wird ein neues Video hochgeladen.

Hoffe habe alles richtig gemacht ansonsten, entschuldige ich mich schon mal im voraus.


----------



## glavoc (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hos geldiniz 7fishing!
sehr schön das du dich hier vorstellst! Können sich doch so manche hier den einen oder anderen Tip & Trick bei deinen Videos abschauen, Zumal wir hier kaum Berichte oder gar Videos aus der Türkei bekommen. Freue mich schon auf laufend neue Videos. Toll.
Daher herzlich willkommen bei uns im Board und viele Grüße!


----------



## 7fishing (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hos geldiniz 7fishing!
> sehr schön das du dich hier vorstellst! Können sich doch so manche hier den einen oder anderen Tip & Trick bei deinen Videos abschauen, Zumal wir hier kaum Berichte oder gar Videos aus der Türkei bekommen. Freue mich schon auf laufend neue Videos. Toll.
> Daher herzlich willkommen bei uns im Board und viele Grüße!


Hallo glavoc Hosbuldum #h
Vielen Dank für die herzliche Begrüssung.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich weiterhelfen kann. Nur keine Scheue Fragen werden auf Youtube immer beantwortet.


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hallo 7fishing!
Wenn ich im Mittelmeer angel, fische ich in Kroatien. Auch fast nur vom Ufer.. 
Auch bei mir sind Doraden und Wolfsbarsche die Zielfische. bei mir ist es flach.
Wie läuft die Angelei gerade bei dir im Moment?
Salamlar


----------



## 7fishing (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo 7fishing!
> Wenn ich im Mittelmeer angel, fische ich in Kroatien. Auch fast nur vom Ufer..
> Auch bei mir sind Doraden und Wolfsbarsche die Zielfische. bei mir ist es flach.
> Wie läuft die Angelei gerade bei dir im Moment?
> Salamlar


Hallo glavoc,

zur Zeit leider überall ist es so. Dieser Winter ist einfach zu warm im Süden und die Fische haben sich in die 80-90m Tiefe zurückgezogen. 
1-2 Stück pro Angeltag mehr nicht, wir warten auf April.


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> zur Zeit leider überall ist es so. Dieser Winter ist einfach zu warm im Süden und die Fische haben sich in die 80-90m Tiefe zurückgezogen.
> 1-2 Stück pro Angeltag mehr nicht, wir warten auf April.



Ja ganz so ähnlich ist es auch bei mir dort...bis Neujahr/Sylvester und dann erst wieder gut ab April...
|wavey:


----------



## angelschorsch (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hallo,
Wo angelst du in der Türkei?


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Des wäre auch meine nächste Frage gewesen. Muss dieses Jahr auch in die Türkei

(Leider)


----------



## 7fishing (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ja ganz so ähnlich ist es auch bei mir dort...bis Neujahr/Sylvester und dann erst wieder gut ab April...
> |wavey:


Ja leider müssen wir uns biz April geduldun in etwa #h#h


----------



## 7fishing (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



angelschorsch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wo angelst du in der Türkei?


Ich angle in Izmir und Umgebung Ägäis also


----------



## 7fishing (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Des wäre auch meine nächste Frage gewesen. Muss dieses Jahr auch in die Türkei
> 
> (Leider)


Leider |rolleyes|rolleyes
Zum angeln gibt es sehr gute Möglichkeiten


----------



## 7fishing (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Sorry weiss jemand wie man hier Youtube-Videos einbettet?


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Ich weiß, dass du ganz flott ne Verwarnung bekommst, weil du deinen Channel in deiner Signatur verlinkt hast


----------



## 7fishing (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass du ganz flott ne Verwarnung bekommst, weil du deinen Channel in deiner Signatur verlinkt hast


Sorry Danke, wusste ich nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Immer zuerst ne Warnung - so sind wir auch nicht. 
Danke, dass Dus gleich rausgenommen hast.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> Sorry Danke, wusste ich nicht



Ich auch nicht, ehe es mich getroffen hat


----------



## 7fishing (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer zuerst ne Warnung - so sind wir auch nicht.
> Danke, dass Dus gleich rausgenommen hast.


Hallo Thomas,

kann man hier Videos von Youtube einbetten?


----------



## 7fishing (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, ehe es mich getroffen hat


Dank dir hat es mich nicht getroffen #6#6


----------



## LAC (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> Ich angle in Izmir und Umgebung Ägäis also



Hallo, die Ägäis ist groß und die Bucht von Izmir hat auch schon eine beachtliche Größe und ist für einen Angler sehr groß.
Wo angelst Du denn ?  Auf der süd- westlichen oder auf der nord-westlichen Seite von Izmir. Ich kenne die Gegend sehr gut, liegt jedoch schon einige Jahre zurück. Die Größe hat sich nicht verändert, das Gewässer von der Qualität her vielleicht, da es zu meiner Zeit nicht gerade das sauberste war. Der Fluss der in Izmir ins Meer mündet - war damals eine Müllkippe.


----------



## 7fishing (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, die Ägäis ist groß und die Bucht von Izmir hat auch schon eine beachtliche Größe und ist für einen Angler sehr groß.
> Wo angelst Du denn ?  Auf der süd- westlichen oder auf der nord-westlichen Seite von Izmir. Ich kenne die Gegend sehr gut, liegt jedoch schon einige Jahre zurück. Die Größe hat sich nicht verändert, das Gewässer von der Qualität her vielleicht, da es zu meiner Zeit nicht gerade das sauberste war. Der Fluss der in Izmir ins Meer mündet - war damals eine Müllkippe.


Ich angle eher südlich.
Man hat viel gearbeitet und viel gelernt. Es ist mittlerweile sehr sauber hier. Es geht sogar soweit dass es letztes Jahr von 10 vergebenen blau Flaggen für Strände in der Türkei 6 für Izmir ging (wird von internationalen Kommitee vergeben für ausserordentlich saubere Strände und Meer), mittlerweile hat Izmir 51 blaue Flaggen.


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ 7fishing
das mit der blauen Flagge liest sich gut - dann kann man dort im sauberem Wasser seine Ferien verbringen.  Es macht einen guten Eindruck und lockt Feriengäste - das ist ja wichtig für ein Land in der heutigen Zeit. In kenne diese blauen Flaggen, da sie in DK auch sind. 
Wobei ich die Türkei sehr gut kenne, besser als die meisten Türken, da ich etwa 4 Jahre meines Lebens - wo ich schon den geschulten Blick hatte -  dort verbracht habe und überall rumgekrochen bin ob es im Osten, Süden oder Westen war. Es ist ein tolles Land und die Türken sind ja sehr geschäftstüchtig - und in meinen Augen sogar Weltmeister, da sie innerhalb von kurzer Zeit eine ganz Bucht mit Hotels bepflastern  können.

Dieser südwestliche Abschnitt - von Izmir - da waren früher nur fünf, sechs Ausflugslokale, wo man gut Fisch essen konnte, ich möchte es nicht heute sehen. Egal, die Türkei zählt für mich zu den schönsten Ländern und ich habe viele Freunde dort ob es im Südosten ist oder im Westen.
Und alle sind auch hilfsbereit, wenn man sie fragt, kannst du mir helfen, sagt jeder no problem,  dann kommt Freude auf und das Problem beginnt.  
Der Fischbestand hat natürlich schwer gelitten - ich denke immer noch an den Zeiten, wo in Marmaris vor dem Touristikbüro die Straße zu Ende war - ein Jachthafen gab es noch nicht und eine Promenade auch nicht und eine Wasserstelle war in der Altstadt.  Am alten Holzanleger, wo ein Schiff nach Rhodos und zurück fuhr (vor dem Krieg) schwammen Thunfische in kleinen Trupps und ich schwamm förmlich mit ihnen. Traumhaft !
Marmaris selbst hatte nur ein Hotel, was belegt wurde, von den Kakerlakken, wenn um 19 Uhr der Strom in Marmaris abgeschaltet wurde..
Möchte die Zeit nicht missen und von Marmaris bis zum Ende der Bucht nach Icmeler - da stehen heute Hotels neben Hotels in sechser Reihen und das schöne ist, sie haben eine blaue Flagge
Weil das Wasser ja gut und sich selbst reinigen kann - wobei keine Fische mehr da sind.


----------



## 7fishing (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC
Ich selbst kenne mich nur im Westen Küstenentlang aus von Izmir bis Antalya. In die Innere des Landes bin ich nicht mal 100 km reingegangen 

Kenne also nur die Strände sozusagen. Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich Meernarr bin. Überall wo kein Meer ist, ist gleich für mich uninteressant (dies gilt aber für viele Türken, bin kein Einzelfall). Ist zwar nicht die ganz richtige Einstellung aber man kann dagegen nichts machen, ist wie Liebe :k:k

Sie haben in allen Punkten Recht, ausnahmslos.

Aber noch heute gibt es in der Türkei sehr gute Fische, es mag nicht soviel sein wie vor Jahrzehnten aber man kann noch in der Ägäis fast alle Fischarten bewundern. Überfischung ist ein weltweites Problem. Technologie ist auch auf dem Meer ausgeprägt, damit wird das Problem mit der Überfischung immer grösser, wenn noch dazu das Gier der Menschen kommt #q#q


----------



## LAC (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ 7fishing
Nun bin ich eine alter Bock und habe die Türkei in den Jahren kennen gelernt, wo in Deutschland noch kein Türke am arbeiten war. Ich liebe das Land und habe viele Freunde dort und auch Freunde denen ich eine Arbeitsstelle in Deutschland besorgt habe.
Nun hatten wir immer Boote bei uns, die wir 3.500 km über Land bewegt haben und unser Revier wo wir getaucht und geangelt haben, war von Kusadasi bis Antalya. Meistens waren wir bis Öli Denis wo Osman sein Campingplatz hatte -  traumhaft war damals diese Gegend. 
Öli Denis, war der einzige Naturhafen laut Seehandbuch, wo man Schutz vor Sturm und Wellen finden konnte.
In Öli Deniz drehte eine Filmgesellschaft einen Film, da wurde schnell das Drehbuch verändert und ich wurde beim Wasserski fahren aufgenommen und im Film eingebaut. Habe dort den Schauspieler Baykal Kent - heute schon verstorben - kennengelernt, der mich zig mal in Deutschland besucht hat  und wenn ich in der Türkei war, kam er nach Mamaris geflogen mit dem Hubschrauber. Das sind Stunden, wo ich heute von zehre und nicht missen möchte.
Und überall wo wir damals anlegten - kamen die Schaulustigen, weil es diese Boote nicht gab. Damals gab es noch die Schwammtaucher zu denen ich guten Kontakt hatte, sie hatten mir den Namen  Dr. Antik verpasst. Da ich eine Medikamentenkiste hatte, wo alles im Notfall drin war und ich ihnen oft einige Tabletten gereicht habe bzw. Salbe und ihnen die Beine damit behandelt habe. Das sprach sich rum wie ein Lauffeuer -  von Marmaris bis Fethye.
 An einer Expedition habe ich teilgenommen, da wird erwähnt, daß ich die türkische Küste besser kenne als manch ein Schwammtaucher.
Jedenfalls kenne ich sie sehr gut.
Später vor Jahren, war alles anders, da habe ich zwar auch geangelt so wie heute auch,  jedoch war ich beruflich dort und hatte Kontakt halt zu den obersten Stellen. Da ich im Kulturpark von Izmir  vom Goethe Institut in Zusammenarbeit mit der Universität in Izmir und dem Franz. Kulturinstitut  - einer war von insgesamt drei Personen , dessen Werke dort gezeigt wurden und damals die modernste in der Türkei war - so berichteten die Medien.
 Außerdem habe ich  Studenten an der Uni, neue Wege in der Kunst gezeigt, sie haben mich förmlich begleitet.  Ein ganz anderer Bereich als Fische fangen - was jedoch dokumentarisch in Film und Katalog festgehalten wurde.
Jetzt will ich noch einmal die Türkei besuchen und zwei von meinen Freunden besuchen - bevor wir uns nicht mehr bewegen können.

Nun kenne ich den Fischbestand aus denen alten Zeiten sowie den jetzigen, der leider stark abgenommen hat.
Natürlich findet man noch die Brassenarten, die an der Küste immer sind auch Meeräschen und andere Fischarten - aber man muss sie schon suchen und sie springen nicht mehr so am Haken wie früher.

Und gebe ich dir recht, die Überfischung ist ein weltweites Problem, da liegt die Türkei nicht an der Spitze sondern die westlichen Länder von Europa - die den Armen die Fische wegfangen für die Reichen in Europa. Die Technologie im Fischfang ist so fortschrittlich wie im PC Bereich.
Deine Worte, ein Türke kennt nur sein näheren Umkreis - stimmt, ist ja auch ok, den kennt er sehr sehr gut. Was soll der im Inland oder Osten bzw. am Eufrat und Tigres machen. 
Noch was wichtiges zum Angeln - in der Türkei zeigte man mir wie man ganz schnell Köderfische fangen kann - sie sahen, daß ich mit der Senke Probleme hatte - da beim Heben alle Fische noch aus dem Netz geschwommen sind.  Es war in Dalaman am Schildkrötenstrand - sie haben ein Brötchen zerkleinert und die kleine Brotstücken wurden von den Wellen an Land getrieben und kamen wieder zurück - in kurzer Zeit hatten sich zig Kleinfische dort angesammelt und alle wollten die Brotstückchen fressen wenn sie wieder ins tiefe Wasser rollten wenn die Welle zurück floss. Da stellte sich mein Freund ins Wasser, vor seinen Beinen sah er das Schauspiel mit den Brotkrümel und in zwei Hände hatte er je einen Stein - warf diese gezielt hinter den kleine Fischen, die mit dem Kopf zum Land schauten , da bekamen die Fische einen Schrecken und beschleunigten und sprangen förmlich aus dem Wasser ein Meter an Land nur wenige sind rechts und links vom Steinschlag weggeschwommen - das wurde mehrmals gemacht und wir hatten genug Köderfische.
Solche kleine Tipps hört man ganz selten im Anglergeschäfte
Wünsch Dir noch einen schönen Abend und vielleicht sieht man sich in der Türkei.


----------



## 7fishing (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC
Das sind ja echt sehr interessante Erlebnisse.  
Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen wenn du paar Bilder hochladen könntest.
Es soll früher wie du sagtest sehr viele Fische gegeben haben und jeder hat mehr oder weniger etwas gefangen. Heute ist es nicht so, heute muss man den Technik und all Cleverniss drauf haben.


----------



## Promachos (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@7fishing

Auch von mir ein Willkommen! Erzähl doch mal etwas von dir, z.B. welche Techniken du gerne fischst, ob du Einheimischer bist, seit wann du in dieser Gegend fischt...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ fishing
Ich suche gelegentlich mal welche und dann stelle ich einige Fotos ein -  wobei wir hauptsächlich geangelt haben, damit wir auch mal Fisch essen konnten.
Sonst waren wir immer Unterwasser. 
Nun darf man die Angelei in der Türkei nicht vergleichen mit unserer "Sportangelei" bzw. Angelei zum Ausspannen.  In der Türkei wurde damals noch mit Dynamit gefischt, da ging es um Fischfang, egal wie, und  Gesetze auf dem Wasser - was ist das, da wurde gearbeitet nach dem Motto:  was der Fischer macht, macht er richtig, denn der Fang war ja nicht nur Eigenbedarf, da wurde auch noch Geld raus machen. 
Die Inflation war ja damals gewaltig, das Geld was man eingenommen hatte, das musste sofort wieder ausgegeben werden, da es am Abend schon nichts mehr wert war - grob gesagt.
Ich habe die Einheimischen oft beim Fang von Meeräschen beobachtet. Das war für mich damals sehr interessant, da sie auch reichlich Erfolg hatten - jedoch hatte es mit unserer Angelei nichts mehr zu tun. Das war reiner primitiver Fischfang!
Es wurde um nur ein Möglichkeit zu nennen, mit ein Schwimmbrot durchgeführt, umwickelt mit Angelschnüre und bestückt mit zig Haken. So habe ich es überall beobachten können und sie hatten damit auch gute Erfolg erzielt. Die Schnur mit dem Fisch wurde über Hand reingeholt - ein besseren Kontakt zum Fisch kann man ja nicht bekommen. 
Da schwamm ein halbes Weißbrot in der Bucht und nach kurzer Zeit sammelten sich dort reichlich Meeräschen - das Wasser kochte ab und zu , so wild wurden die Fiche beim Fressen, bis eine Meeräsche am Haken hängen blieb - dann zog man das Brot mit der Schnur wieder rein, löste die Meeräsche vom Haken und dann flog das Brot wieder über Bord. 
So ging das den ganzen Tag. 
Mit Dynamit wurde auch gefischt, wenn der Fischer an Dynamit kam - die Quelle waren die  Straßenbauer von den Gebirgshöhen.  So hab ich es erlebt und man hatte mich auch eingeladen zum Fische fangen, d.h. ich sollte die Fische vom Grund einsammeln, denen die Schwimmblase geplatzt ist - da lagen reichlich und nach dem "Knall" wenns es Bumms gemacht hatte, kamen die Haie und fraßen die Fische vom Grund - wenn es  Bumm´s gemacht hat, war das der Glockenschlag für die Haie, sie kamen dann auch und hatten auf dem Grund einen gedeckten Tisch. Man konnte förmlich die Uhr danach stellen - dann kamen die Haie - ich lebe aber noch. 

Wenn man die damalige Zeit betrachtet und in einer Situation ist, das man kaum Geld hat und zu der Zeit gab es auch kein Tourismus an der türkischen Küste. Dann lässt man sich schon was einfallen - jeder der in solch eine Situation ist, würde so arbeiten -  Wie sagt man so schön, in der Sparsamkeit zeigt sich der Meister. 
Wir betreiben die Angelei ja mehr als Ausgleich, wobei einige Angler ein Equipment haben, da ist die Angelei mit den ganzen Fahrten so teuer, da könnten sie jeden Tag frischen Fisch für kaufen. 
Deswegen kann man die Angelei aus anderen Ländern z.b. die östlichen Ländern nicht mit unserer vergleichen - da die Einstellung ganz anders ist. 
Das war in Deutschland früher genau so -  sie haben sich um Fische nicht nur geschlagen, sondern sogar ein Krieg geführt z.b. an der Lenne (Bereich Iserlohn) und hinter den Wehren der Staustufen hat man Körbe aufgehängt, da sind die Lanchse förmlich reingesprungen - das war förmlich eine Fischtheke.  In den reichen Häusern war es eine Pflicht daß die Bediensteten, zweimal in der Woche Lachs essen mussten. Damit will ich nur sagen, wenn man das Fische fangen, nach den momentanen Deutschen Gesetzen als Angler betrachtet, dann muss man oft die Augen zu machen, was in anderen Ländern passiert, wenn´s um Fische fangen geht. Zum Glück läuft das in der heutigen Zeit in der Türkei besser ab - Problem ist, das die Fische nicht mehr dort sind, wo man gerade Urlaub macht - weil die Fische diese Plätze meiden, da sie Angst haben vor den Urlaubern *lach - sie halten sich auch in ganz anderen Tiefen auf, bzw. an Ecken wo kein Hotel steht.  Dabei könnte man sie anfüttert, wie ein Karpfen im Stadtteich kommen sie dann angeschwommen und schnappen nach den Brotkrümeln - wäre eine Attraktion für die Touristen so kenne ich es auf Teneriffa, wobei dort das Angeln im Hafen verboten ist.


----------



## kefal (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Das mit dem "Schwimmbrot" nennt man übrigens die Zypern Montage, warum auch immer und ist leider immer noch gängig jedoch verboten.
In meiner Kindheit haben wir am Bosphorus immer mit der Handschnur gefischt, da wurden 80-100 m Monofile ( was sonst vor knapp 40 Jahren) auf einem Stück Brett gewickelt.
Zum angeln haben wir den Boden nass gemacht, nach möglichkeit eine Pfütze in einer Kuhle und die Schnur darin abgewickelt damit es nicht verweht wurde. Mit einem Wirbel wurde dann ein Paternoster mit 5,7 oder 10 Haken, ähnlich einem Heringspaternoster damals noch mit Gänse oder Entenferdern benutzt.
Die Länge dess Paternosterns richtete sich je nach dem wie groß man war, denn zum auswerfen der Montage inkl. >100 g Blei muste man das ganze wie ein Lasso vertikal schleudern, je nachdem wie die Fische standen absinken lassen und dann mit der Hand "Jiggen".


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ kefal
Komisch, ich kannte es schon vorher, vielleicht haben sie es später so genannt weil es so erfolgreich ist, da die Türkei vom Boot sich Zypern ja auch geangelt hat. 
Deine Handschnur ist nicht schlecht - Super die Idee - dieses darf man normal keinen Angler sagen, wobei ich dieses ja gut finde weil man sich intensiv mit dem Fischfang befasst, wie bekomme ich sie am Haken. 
Heute kann man alles kaufen und weis gar nicht was man damit machen soll - wenn man nicht die Gebrauchsanweisung gelesen hat und stellt dann fest, das man am falschen Gewässer ist.
Und 80 - 100 m Monofile - das ist ja ein Problem, wenn die nicht auf einer Rolle ist - denn ich sehe oft wie Angler am kämpfen sind, da sie sich mit der Schnur selbst gefesselt haben - wie das wissen sie nicht, weil sie mit ganz feiner Schnur angeln, die man nicht sieht und wenn, dann ist es zu spät. Kleiner Scherz - jedoch behaftet mit Wahrheit.


----------



## 7fishing (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@Promachos
Vielen Dank

Meine Techniken und Angelerlebnisse werden auf mein Youtubekanal veröffentlicht:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOoS7ro0Djq4pSG5P_iW79Q

Alle Videos:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOoS7ro0Djq4pSG5P_iW79Q/videos

Jeden Donnerstag wird ein Video veröffentlicht. Ich würde es hier posten, aber weiss leider nicht wie man hier Youtube-Videos einbetten kann. Daher kann man in Youtube zu den Videos jeweils Fragen stellen und alle Fragen werden beantwortet. Die Techniken kann man überall im Mittelmeer anwenden und man wird Erfolg haben zumindest bei Dorade und Wolfsbarsch. Kannst gerne zu jeweiligen Videos in Youtube Fragen stellen.

Naja Einheimischer ist schwierig zu sagen. Bin sozusagen Deutschtürke, bin in Deutschland geboren und aufgewachsen. Komme mittlerweile paar mal im Jahr nach Deutschland nur für paar Tage aus beruflichen Gründen. Vor etwa 15 Jahren bin ich in die Türkei umgezogen aus beruflichen Gründen und habe dann das Meer angefangen richtig kennenzulernen vom Tauchen bis zum Angeln mit allem.


----------



## 7fishing (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC
Man erzählt auch hier die Geschichten vom damals.

Bin gespannt auf deine Fotos.


----------



## 7fishing (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@kefal
Meist wird es gefangen um es als Lebendköder für Wolfsbarsch zu benutzen. Da es leicht zu fangen ist und man nur Brot braucht, dazu ist es ziemlich wild im Wasser und zieht andere Jägerfische auf sich. Er ist kein ruhiger Fisch und eignet sich perfekt als Lebendköder. Das Geschmack ist ein Streitpunkt. Wenn es  weit weg von der Stadt gefangen wurde, ist der Geschmack OK, aber ansonsten in Stadtnahe Punkten ist es etwas streng riechend.

In Marmara schätzt man überhaupt nicht den Geschmack sowie ich es hörte, aber im Süden soll es noch OK sein. Habe es paar mal probiert im Süden, es war OK.


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@fishing
Ich werde mal nachschauen, was ich finde - wobei ich nicht Filmchen gedreht habe übers Angeln, - meine Dias, die sind alle 6x6 cm und ich muss mal schauen was ich für Fischchen festgehalten habe. Damals gab es noch nicht das Anglerboard sonst hätte ich Fangfotos gemacht. *lach
Das Angeln und Fische fangen das lief bei mir anders ab - ich bin um 18 Uhr ins Wasser gegangen habe geschnorchelt und unter Steine in 2 - 9 m Tiefe geschaut und gefummelt und bin mit 5 Bärenkrebse eine Std später an Land gegangen und kurze Zeit säter lagen sie auf dem Grill. 
So wie ich gelesen habe, willst du ja jeden Donnerstag ein Filmchen einstellen - das ist ja gewaltig - kommst du denn noch zum Angeln - kleiner Scherz am Rande. 
Wenn ich in Hvide Sande jeden Hering festhalten würde, die ich in 7 Std. wenn´s läuft gefangen habe, dann könnte die Bordies ein halbes Jahr lang jeden Tag einen Fim anschauen, wie man Heringe fängt. 
Ich würde natürlich immer wieder mit anderem Methoden angeln - damit die Angelgeschäfte auch davon was haben, das würde die kleinen Angelgeschäfte beleben. Ich glaube das bei Dir doch noch andere Gründe hinter stecken  - das ist aber egal, da jedes Filmchen eine Bereicherung ist - da kommt es auch nicht so auf die Qualität an - weil es ein Zeitdokument ist.
Obwohl es ja schön wäre, wenn ein gefangener  Fische noch mit ener  Flosse winken würde und das Maul vorstreckt und ein Küsschen andeutet.
Das kann man alles machen im Filmchen mit Druckmassagen  - ich bin wirklich gespannt und werde mir dann und wann mal die Filmchen anschauen! 
Liebe Grüsse und hau rein, ich will und ich glaube auch die Bordies wollen Fische sehen.


----------



## 7fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC
Es stecken keine Hintergedanken. Es ist unabhängig vom Kanal habe ich zuvor für mich selber um zu dokumentieren und später anzuschauen   gedreht. So sind über Jahre etwa 500 Angel-Videos entstanden. Daher kann ich locker diese Sprüche klopfen wöchentlich ein Video hochzuladen, da die Videos bereits schon gedreht sind.
Irgendwann hat mein Umfeld mich dazu gedrängt warum ich das bei Youtube nicht einstelle etc.
So entstand das Ganze. 
Es hat mir keine Extra Mühe gemacht, da ich gerne alles bereits dokumentiert habe. Dies ist mein Hobby, also nicht nur angeln zu filmen vieles was ich mache, auch bergsteigen etc.
Ich bin auch unfähig am PC Spiele zu spielen und seit dem 1998 mein erstes PC habe, habe ich mich eher mit Grafikprogrammen und Videoeditoren beschäftigt. 
Also nicht für den Youtube-Kanal, es ist mein generelles Hobby wie andere halt am PC Fussballspiele zocken etc.


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@7fishing
Das liest sich gut - alles ist Super und wenn ich mal mit der spitzen Feder schreibe - dann sind das Gedanken, die bei mir aufkommen, wenn ich am posten bin. 
Hut ab, 500 Angel-Videos , das ist ja wahnsinnig im pos. Sinne -  hau sie alle rein, damit Bewegung im Anglerbord kommt und die Member Fische sehen bzw. wie man sie fängt.
Ich schreibe ja so schnell wie ich spreche, deshalb sind meine Postings oft so lang, weil bei mir im Kopf sich immer was bewegt und da kommt es schon mal vor - das ich mit der "spitzen Feder" schreibe - sehe es ganz locker.  
Ich werde mir einige Filme ansehen, will aber nicht bis zu meinem Tode nur noch Filme sehen, wie man Fische fängt - dann sagen meine Freunde, die Fänge haben ihn verrückt gemacht.
Ich bin wirklich gespannt was kommt !
Wenn die Angelei richtig durchleuchtet wird, dann angelt man zwar immer und fängt auch was,  jedoch von den Arten her sind es sehr wenige.
An zwei, drei Händen könnte man sie zählen - so sehe ich das, wenn man von Land angelt. Nun habe ich ja einige Deutsche und Europa Rekordfische gefangen, das bewundern einige Angler, ist aber keine Kunst, sondern man muss nur wissen wo die Fischarten vorkommen und Zeit haben - dann fluppt das - ich habe aber dieses nur gemacht, weil ich oft gehört habe - wenn ich Referate gehalten habe in Angelvereinen - der soll lieber mal dicke Fische fangen, bevor er uns hier was von den bedrohten Fischen erzählt.
Gruß und stell sie ein - ich bin gespannt.


----------



## 7fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC
Keine Sorge hab dickes Fell und dich ins Herz geschlossen. 
Ich habe mich spezialisiert auf Dorade Royal und Wolfsbarsch. 
Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich ein Statistik und Datennarr bin. 
Ich habe nicht nur Videos von meinen Fängen,:
Datum
Uhrzeit 
Wind
Köder 
Haken
Temperatur 
Wie Köder angebracht wurde
Wie gefüttert wurde
Vorfach
Mond etc.

Alles wird fest gehalten. Man sieht das aber auch zum kleinen Teil bei dem Fangvideos Informationsangaben.

Es ist auch dass ich in jeden meiner Reviere tauche um die Beschaffung festzustellen. Mit Video wird dies festgehalten und mache meine geeigneten Wurfpunkte vorher klar.

Ich weiss das alles artet schon aus


----------



## hans albers (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



> @kefal
> Meist wird es gefangen um es als Lebendköder für Wolfsbarsch  zu benutzen. Da es leicht zu fangen ist und man nur Brot braucht, dazu  ist es ziemlich wild im Wasser und zieht andere Jägerfische auf sich. Er  ist kein ruhiger Fisch und eignet sich perfekt als Lebendköder. Das  Geschmack ist ein Streitpunkt. Wenn es  weit weg von der Stadt gefangen  wurde, ist der Geschmack OK, aber ansonsten in Stadtnahe Punkten ist es  etwas streng riechend.




moin,

ma frage nebenbei:
redest du von meeräschen??


in griechenland vor jahren haben die ein weissbrot ausgehöhlt,
die "kruste"dann zusammen mit dem paternoster eingerollt,
nass gemacht und rausgefeuert...

hab mich schon damals (anfänger im angeln)
über die methode etwas gewundert..


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ hans albers

Ich glaube Bordie kefal meint Meeräschen, denn mit dem Schwimmbrot wurden in der Türkei Meeräschen gefangen  - jetzt nicht mehr, da es ja - wie ich hier gelesen habe - verboten wurde.:q
Das ist natürlich ein Fisch, der förmlich alles frisst, und wie ich beim tauchen beobachte konnte, in kleinen Trupps gerne Futter sucht - das die Meeräschen in einigen Gebieten nicht gut schmecken, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, denn die schwimmen ja förmlich auch in Jauche und picken sich die nicht verdauten Delikatessen raus- dieses habe ich erlebt in Italien, da sind die Meeräschen in die Kanalisationsrohre geschwommen und haben das Braune vom Papier gefressen.  Dort angelten die Einheimischen von einem hohen Felsen und ich wunderte mich immer, warum fangen die dort wo die Steilwand ist - was Meeräschen nicht lieben - so viele Meeräschen - dort war auf Grund die Öffnung vor den Kanalisation des kleinen Städtchen. Die Meeräschen wurden verkauft an die Lokale und dann  weiter als leckerer frischer Bratfisch an die Touristen.
Das die anders schmecken ist klar, das gleich ist in Venedig, da schwimmen sie auch durch die Grachten - ich habe dort eine Wohnung immer, da habe ich sie schon aus dem Fenster gefangen - jedoch wieder reingeworfen.
So waren halt auch einige Gebiete in der Türkei z.b. vor Izmir - unsauber - inzwischen versuchen alle Länder mehr oder weniger, ihr Gewässer sauber zu halten - jedenfalls steht es schon mal auf dem Gesetzblatt.


----------



## 7fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@hans albers
Ja genau um die handelt es sich 
LAC hat in allen Punkten wieder Recht


----------



## 7fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Übrigens Kefal bedeutet Meeräsche
Man gibt ihn im Restaurants sowohl den Touristen und auch Einheimischen die sich nicht auskennen als Wolfsbarsch leider.


----------



## hans albers (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

yap,

danke..

dann war meine vermutung richtig.


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ 7fishing
das höre ich zum ersten mal, das die Meeräsche als Wolfsbarsch verkauft wird - der wird dann als ein besonderer Fisch, der besonders gut schmeckt und nur etwas teurer ist als die Meeräsche empfohlen - dann schlagen die Touristen zu und bekommen eine Meeräsche, die gestern noch eine Erbse aus der Toilette gefressen hat. Schöne Scheixxe.
Die meisten Leute - weltweit - wissen ja nicht wie die einzelnen Fischarten schmecken - die können ein Aal unterscheiden - aber auch den nur durch die Form - von anderen Arten.
Da wir hier in der Türkei uns ja bewegen, kenne ich diese bei den Getränken. Nun war früher in der Türkei Alkoholverbot und als vor 35 Jahren die ersten Coca Cola dort angeboten wurden, die jedoch keiner kannte und unter Schoga Schola  bekannt war - so haben sie es früher ausgesprochen, da sie kein C kennen  - hatte ich meine Cola mit Whisky  verfeinert , die sie mir dann immer weggesoffen haben - bis sie glücklich waren.

Betreffend des Erkennens der einzelnen Fischarten hat ja auch ein Angler Probleme. Ich empfehle, Angler die zum Mittelmeer fahren ein Bestimmungsbuch von Prof. Riedel - ist das Beste Fachbuch was ich kenne und auf dem Markt ist - wiegt 1 kg etwa - hatte ich immer bei mir, damit ich ein Seestern von einem Octopus unterscheiden konnte. *lach
Hier ist es: https://picclick.de/Riedl-Rupert-Fauna-und-Flora-des-Mittelmeeres-352230184465.html


----------



## 7fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC
Ja du hast Recht, sogar die Fischer können es oft nicht unterscheiden
Werde mir das Buch nacher genauer anschauen, Danke


----------



## kefal (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



LAC schrieb:


> Da wir hier in der Türkei uns ja bewegen, kenne ich diese bei den Getränken. Nun war früher in der Türkei Alkoholverbot und als vor 35 Jahren die ersten Coca Cola dort angeboten wurden, die jedoch keiner kannte und unter Schoga Schola  bekannt war - so haben sie es früher ausgesprochen, da sie kein C kennen  - hatte ich meine Cola mit Whisky  verfeinert , die sie mir dann immer weggesoffen haben - bis sie glücklich waren.



@LAC
Da mußt Du aber viel früher in der Türkei gewesen sein, Alkohol war in der Türkei das letzte mal 1920-1924 verboten
Und "Koka Kola" haben wir als Steppke vor knapp 40 Jahren noch von den offenel Dodge Getränke Lastern  gestibitz.
Die gab es in Holzkästen in den 0.2 Flaschen (beste Cola vom Geschmackt her)


----------



## LAC (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ Kefal
Ich war nicht 1924 in der Türkei, aber es liegt 50 Jahren und etwas mehr zurück,  wenn ich schreibe, das Alkohol verboten war - dann war es das, vielleicht nicht in den großen Städten aber zum Teil in den Städten und Dörfern wo ich mich rumgetrieben habe. Da war die Türkei noch gar nicht touristisch erschlossen - in Marmaris war ein Hotel am Hafen, wenn ich Döner essen wollte musst ich es drei Tage vorher dieses anmelden und 3 Kamele waren dort, damit die Turisten von Rhodos - die 2 Std dort bleiben konnten  - vor der Zypern Kriese - glaubten sie sind im wilden Kurdistan. 
Wenn ich meinen Tee bezahlte konnte die Touristen nicht verstehen, daß ich 10 Pf für zwei Tassen ausgab und sie 1 DM zahlen mussten. Da gab es auch Bier, aber keine harten Getränke.

Das war eine ganz andere Zeit und wenn im Rausch von Alkohol  sich die Türken untereinander die Köpfe eingehauen haben, mit Ihren Handhacken wo sie ihre Felder mit bearbeiten - das habe ich zig mal gesehen,  dann wurde vom Vorsteher des Dorfes oder Bürgermeister, ein Alkoholverbot  ausgesprochen. In Marmaris war um 20 Uhr kein Licht mehr da und eine Wasserstelle in der Altstadt vor der Burg, wo alle sich Wasser holen mussten.
Natürlich gab es Alkohol in den großen Städten z.b. Efes Bier schmeckt gut - aber keine harten Getränke wie Whisky die gab es nicht - den hab ich von den griechischen Inseln mir besorgt, die vor der türk. Küste liegen - da ich immer ein Boot mit hatte und schnell dort einen Hafen angefahren habe und einen Notfall ankündigte - kein Benzin mehr - da durfte ich zwei Std. im Hafen liegen - ohne Einklarierung - Benzin holen und was ich sonst noch wollte.

Ich glaube Dir, daß Du Koka-Kola von den LKWs besorgt hast - das waren ja alles offene Wagen.  Aber von Marmaris bis Fethye - da sind einige Häuser und kleine Dörfer - da fuhr kein LKW - die waren gar nicht erschlossen.  Osmans Sohn aus Öli Deniz der bekam Geld um in Fethye was zu kaufen - da war er zwei Tage für unterwegs. 
Heute sieht man in Öli Deniz  nur noch Sonnenschirme  - wenn man ein Luftaufnahme sieht -  und dort sind Taxi Unternehemen und mit dem Bus kann man fahren - so hat sich das den Jahren verändert. 

Und in der heutigen Zeit, wenn da ein Türke in Marmaris im Teppichladen arbeitet und im Winter ins Inland Richtung Osten in sein Heimatdorf fährt und erzählt, was er alle gesehen hat auch hübsche Frauen kennen gelernt - dann fahren im Frühjahr fünf Jungs mehr nach Marmaris und wollen das erleben und schlafen im Laden auf  Teppiche, für den Inhaber gut, da es preiswerter ist als eine Alarmanlage. 
Kefal, mir ist das auch egal ob es da Bier gab oder nicht - nur was ich schreibe, das habe ich erlebt und da ich mich immer mit offene Augen bewege und viel in der Türkei rumgekommen bin - kann ich schon etwas berichten, was oft einige anzweifeln oder nicht verstehen können bzw. denken der Kerl der spinnt. Das kann ich auch verstehen.


----------



## kefal (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

LAC Abi,
Du wirst mir immer sympatischer #6


----------



## 7fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



kefal schrieb:


> LAC Abi,
> Du wirst mir immer sympatischer #6


Man kann ihm gar nicht unsympatisch finden


----------



## Kimtech (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> Man kann ihm gar nicht unsympatisch finden


Ich lese die Geschichte von ihm auch sehr gerne mit. TOP bitte mehr und wenn es ältere Videos gibt würde ich die natürlich auch gerne sehen dürfen.


Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kefal (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@7fishing
habe schon deine Videos bei Youtube entdeckt, wenn ich mal Ruhe habe schaue ich mal rein.
Im Moment ist ja einiges hier im Board los was für Unruhe sorgt.


----------



## 7fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



Kimtech schrieb:


> Ich lese die Geschichte von ihm auch sehr gerne mit. TOP bitte mehr und wenn es ältere Videos gibt würde ich die natürlich auch gerne sehen dürfen.


Ja mein ich auch die Bilder noch besser Videos würden diese Erlebnisse schmücken


----------



## 7fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



kefal schrieb:


> @7fishing
> habe schon deine Videos bei Youtube entdeckt, wenn ich mal Ruhe habe schaue ich mal rein.
> Im Moment ist ja einiges hier im Board los was für Unruhe sorgt.


@kefal 
Selam sehr gerne, Unruhe im Board? Habe ich gar nicht mitgekriegt |bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## kefal (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> @kefal
> Selam sehr gerne, Unruhe im Board? Habe ich gar nicht mitgekriegt |bigeyes|kopfkrat


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335802&referrerid=193144

Das Board ist zur Zeit "Kopflos"


----------



## 7fishing (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



kefal schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335802&referrerid=193144
> 
> Das Board ist zur Zeit "Kopflos"


Interessant |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Bin leider zu neu um da durch zu blicken ;+;+


----------



## glavoc (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



kefal schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335802&referrerid=193144
> 
> Das Board ist zur Zeit "Kopflos"



nicht nur Kopflos...auch Herz, Kreuz und Haltung fehlen...Charakter auch.
*Danke Franz und Thomas für alles, was ich hier lernen durfte!#6#6#6
*Ob sich auch nur annähernd Ersatz findet um das Riesenloch zu füllen, was diese beiden Riesen hinterlassen haben, wird die Zukunft zeigen...
Beiden alle besten Wünsche für die Zukunft und dicke Fische!!!
#h


----------



## kefal (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> nicht nur Kopflos...auch Herz, Kreuz und Haltung fehlen...Charakter auch.
> *Danke Franz und Thomas für alles, was ich hier lernen durfte!#6#6#6
> *Ob sich auch nur annähernd Ersatz findet um das Riesenloch zu füllen, was diese beiden Riesen hinterlassen haben, wird die Zukunft zeigen...
> Beiden alle besten Wünsche für die Zukunft und dicke Fische!!!
> #h



Das wird schon weitergehen, ich habe in meiner beruflichen Laufbahn oft solche Situationen erlebt, viele die sich für unersetzlich hielten oder auch viele die WIR für unersetzlich hielten haben doch keine unausfüllbaren Löcher hinterlassen.

Wie ich mitbekommen habe wollen die Herren in der Branche bleiben, ich hoffe mit was neuem. Denn wenn Sie versuchen das alte zu kopieren, also Ihrem alten Chef Konkurenz machen geht das meistens schief.


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ja nicht, das wir Angler mit unseren Worten und Bildern solche Wellen geschlagen haben, dass  man darin ertrinken kann und zwei die Gefahr sahen und sich - bevor der Orkan kommt - gerettet haben. 

Kommt denn jetzt eine Flaute und die Angler aus der ganzen Welt . warten auf frischen Wind, damit sich was bewegt. Oder haben alle jetzt genug gelesen und kennen jeden Fisch wie man ihn fängt, zubereitet oder verkauft. Ich bin alt und kann noch was berichten.
Problem ich ja, es kommen keine neuen Fische. 
Ein Tagebuch für Angler - wo sie ihre Erlebnisse - ungekürzt - schildern können und wenn sie nur einen gefangen haben - nimmt kein Mitglied das übel - wenn dort steht 42 Stück. 
Dann wird es sofort fachlich, weil Fragen kommen - wie hast Du das gemacht - das belebt. Ich liebe das Anglerboard, da es richtig lustig ist. So soll es doch auch sein - sonst wäre es nicht spannend - einfach nur Banane.

Noch etwas zur Türkei und Sprüche klopfen.
In Marmaris lag in den letzten Jahren immer ein Tauchboot. Nun hatte mein Freund schon vor 30 Jahren zu mir gesagt - Du hast doch ein Tauchlehrerschein - sollen wir nicht eine Tauchschule hier aufmachen - Ich kann das gut verstehen, denn er sah gut aus und wenn man so konzentriert auf dem Boot sitzt und Ratschläge bzw. Geschichten erzählt bekommt man schnell  Kontakt. Ich habe es nicht gemacht, da ich das kenne was da abläuft und ich nicht den Kasper für Turisten spielen wollte.

Vor einigen Jahren lag dort in Marmaris so ein Tauchschiff und ich saß in der Runde der Taucher und Feriengäste und einer junger Taucher erzählte eine Begegnung mit einem Hai,  seine Erzählung war spannend - alle hörten ihm zu und einige Frauen bekamen den Mund nicht mehr zu - so spannend war es, da er erzählte,: ein Hai hätte ihn angegriffen - da kam Spannung auf - und dann schilderte er diese ständigen Angriffe ganz cool und erwähnte, das er sein Tauchermesser genommen hat und den Hai damit förmlich den Bauch aufgeschlitzt hat, da war die Gefahr bereinigt. Er erzählte es so spannend, daß enige Frauen schon fast  auf seinem Schoß saßen.
Ich verstand die Welt nicht mehr, da habe ich zu ihm gesagt, weist Du das in der Wiisenschaft, der Hai Galea genannt wird - nein, kam als Antwort.
Dann erwähnte ich,  Galea hat man früher auch zu den Helmkappen der griechischen Krieger gesagt, da sie aus Haihaut hergestellt wurden. Der Grund war, die Haihaut hat eine sehr hohe Reißfestigkeit von ca. 2.500 kg.   Ich fragte dann, ob er beim Stich dann ein Purzelbaum im Wasser gemacht hätte, oder ob er das Messer festgehalten hat und der Hai beim schwimmen sich förmlich selbst aufgeschlitz hat.
Ich erwähnte dann noch, du hast das so cool erzählt, ich glaube du hast das vorher trainiert und erwähnte, das geht ja gut an Land indem man mit dem Messer in den Reifen beim fahrendem Auto sticht
Da viel ihm leider die Schminke aus dem Gesicht und dann wollte er sich retten und erzählte nur noch Blubberzeug.. 

Ich habe zwischendurch hier im Bord gelesen, daß jetzt hier der Kahn ohne Kapitän treibt - wer springt den ein bzw. ist schon an Board - damit es weiter geht. Das wäre ja Schade, wenn dieses Schiff untergehen würde.

Kann man nicht einen Antrag bei den Krankenkassen machen, damit eine finanzielle unterstützt erfolgt, da es ja ein Boot ist, wo Angler, die nichts fangen - förmlich Gesund werden, weil sie von den Bordies eine Wort-Medizin bekommen - und nach dem Ratschlag handeln und Fische fangen d.h.nicht im Kopf verrückt werden, was ja sonst der Fall wäre. 
Sicherlich finden sich dann Ärzte, die dieses begrüßen und das Board als Heilmittel verschreiben - dann wird es von einigen Krankenkassen getragen.

Ich habe zum Freund - der Arzt ist - mal gesagt, daß ich gehört hätte, daß einige alte Männer auf Krankenschein auch Frauen verschrieben bekommen. Ich fragte ihn, wie alt muss ich sein, um in diesen Genuss zu kommen.
Petri Heil


----------



## 7fishing (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC abi 

Bist echt cool, fasznierende Geschichten. Ich hoffe du hast das irgendwo und irgendwie fest gehalten #6#6

Veröffentliche es irgendwo. Es sollte nicht verloren gehen, wäre viel zu Schade drum.

Ich kenne leider zu viele wertvolle Geschichten die verloren gegangen sind und das ist ein grosses Verlust. Deine Geschichten sollten kein Verlust sein.


----------



## Kimtech (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hoffe ja nicht, das wir Angler mit unseren Worten und Bildern solche Wellen geschlagen haben, dass  man darin ertrinken kann und zwei die Gefahr sahen und sich - bevor der Orkan kommt - gerettet haben.
> 
> Kommt denn jetzt eine Flaute und die Angler aus der ganzen Welt . warten auf frischen Wind, damit sich was bewegt. Oder haben alle jetzt genug gelesen und kennen jeden Fisch wie man ihn fängt, zubereitet oder verkauft. Ich bin alt und kann noch was berichten.
> ...


Nice [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ 7fishing  
freut mich das es dir gefällt - ich habe reichlich Fotos, wobei das was ich erlebt habe ja was ganz anderes ist.
Ich wollte mal ein Buch schreiben - was ich dort erlebt habe in den Jahren, da ich ja förmlich in allen Schichten mich bewegt habe, von den ganz Armen, die glücklich waren, dass ich Ihnen eine Rheuma Salbe für die Füße gegeben habe und morgens zu meiner Frau sagte - was riecht das hier nach Ziege, da Stand als Dank eine Pott mit Ziegenmilch vor der Tür,  sowie bei den Millionären, die mich auf ihrer Jacht eingeladen haben und mir alles zeigten und mir damit sagen wollten, ich habe es geschafft.

Vielleicht schreibe ich es noch - jedenfalls  zählt für mich die Türkei zu den schönsten und kontrastreichsten Ländern. 
Kein Land kenne ich, wo innerhalb kürzester Zeit vom Nichts etwas entstanden ist - da hat der Tourismus im positiven  sowie im negativen Sinne mitgewirkt. - ich nenne nur Pammukkale, das war mal eine Watteburg und strahlte in weißer Pracht - die Zeiten sind jedoch vorbei.

Ich habe jedoch auch tragische Zeiten  - mit Todesfall - dort erlebt  was  sich ein normaler Mensch nicht vorstellen kann. 
Insgesamt jedoch freue ich mich, daß ich dieses Land und die Leute dort kennen gelernt habe und viele Fische gefangen habe. 
Ich habe mir vorgenommen noch einmal das ganze Land zu durchqueren und die Stellen anfahren wo ich war - im Gepäck Fotos  von den Menschen die ich gemacht habe - das wird spannend werden , weil viele nicht mehr leben und einige sagen schau mal da ist ja Engin. Da kommt dann Freude auf - das wird ein Fest -  ich muss dan dort übernachten.
Wenn du gerne einige Fotos sehen möchtest, sende mir mal deine email Anschrift, per pn, dann sende ich dir einige zu.
Hier im Board möchte ich die nicht zeigen - hier geht's es nur um Fische bis es stinkt.
Kennst du das Brennmittel in der Osttürkei - das ist ja getrocknete Kuhscheixxe, die in runden Kuchenformen mit Stroh mit den Füßen gestampft wird und dann zum Trocken an den Berghängen in der Sonne getrocknet werden.  Überall sieht man diese  - mit diesen Brennmittel d.h. Kuhscheixxe habe ich etwas gezaubert - ich habe reichlich davon gekauft und mit dem Flugzeug bis nach Deutschland gebracht. Vorher aber in der Türkei in veränderter Form - in der Kunstgalere vom Kulturpak in Izmir gezeigt und danach nach Deutschland bringen lassen für Ausstellungen in Museen in Deutschland und Dänemark. Die Arbeiten sind in zig Kataloge, Zeitungen sowie im Fernsehen gezeigt worden. Dann und wann musste ich den Betrachtern erklärt was das ist, da sie das noch nie gesehen haben - in der Form wie ich es präsentiert habe.
Nun aber genug über Scheixxe ich werde nichts mehr posten, wir wollen Fotos sehen von türkischen Tiere die sich Unterwasser aufhalten - es können auch welche sein die nur zu Besuch dort waren.


----------



## daci7 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich kenne leider zu viele wertvolle Geschichten die verloren gegangen sind und das ist ein grosses Verlust. Deine Geschichten sollten kein Verlust sein.



Na wenn du sie kennst sind sie nicht verloren. Erzähl sie weiter, dafür sind Geschichten da!

An LAC: Danke das du uns an deiner Geschichte teilhaben lässt! Ich habe Izmir leider nur viel zu kurz (und wahrscheinlich viel zu spät) kennen gelernt, aber meine Schwester hat dort ein halbes Jahr gewohnt. Eine tolle Stadt mit sehr netten Menschen!
#h


----------



## kefal (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



LAC schrieb:


> Nun aber genug über Scheixxe ich werde nichts mehr posten, wir wollen Fotos sehen von türkischen Tiere die sich Unterwasser aufhalten - es können auch welche sein die nur zu Besuch dort waren.


Also ich bin jetzt mal neugierig über Kunst aus Kuhmist, kannst Du bitte mal Tips geben wie ich Fotos deiner KuhMistKunst sehen kann ? 
Appropos Tiere unter Wasser die da mal zu Besuch waren und geblieben sind, Ballon (Kugel)fische sind eine Plage die immer größere Ausmaße annimmt.


----------



## 7fishing (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC abi hast PN 
Echt so interessant alles was du schreibst


----------



## 7fishing (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Na wenn du sie kennst sind sie nicht verloren. Erzähl sie weiter, dafür sind Geschichten da!
> 
> An LAC: Danke das du uns an deiner Geschichte teilhaben lässt! Ich habe Izmir leider nur viel zu kurz (und wahrscheinlich viel zu spät) kennen gelernt, aber meine Schwester hat dort ein halbes Jahr gewohnt. Eine tolle Stadt mit sehr netten Menschen!
> #h


Naja ich bin sehr schlecht im schreiben leider


----------



## 7fishing (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



kefal schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt mal neugierig über Kunst aus Kuhmist, kannst Du bitte mal Tips geben wie ich Fotos deiner KuhMistKunst sehen kann ?
> Appropos Tiere unter Wasser die da mal zu Besuch waren und geblieben sind, Ballon (Kugel)fische sind eine Plage die immer größere Ausmaße annimmt.


Kugelfische und auch Caretta Schildkröten sollen langsam zu einer Plage werden. Die Schwimmer sollen vom Schildkröten sehr oft gebissen werden.

Das ist aber ein sehr langes Thema. Nur kurz man soll mit der Beschützung so es übertrieben haben, dass sie zu einer Plage geworden sind. Im Ägäis ist es noch nicht so weit, aber vom Süden hört man das sehr oft inzwischen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Die größte Plage im Mittelmeer (und nicht nur dort) sind wir Menschen!


----------



## 7fishing (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Die größte Plage im Mittelmeer (und nicht nur dort) sind wir Menschen!


Das waren wir schon immer


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ Kefal - ich werde Dir eine pn senden - wo Du dann Schexxe siehst und andere als Kunstwerk. Das ist schwer zu erklären - und mit den Kunststudenten in Izmir, die mir geholfen haben - verstanden das auch nicht sofort.

@ 7fishing
Dein Posting, das die Schildkröten eine Plage geworden sind, sehe ich mit anderen Augen. Nun gehöre ich zu den wenigen Naturschützern, die sich für die Rettung der Meeresschildkröten eingesetzt haben - auch als Aktivist weltweit.
Wenn ich die Küstenlinie vom Goldenen Horn bis  Fethiye  sehe, dann war in den 60iger Jahren nur ein Strand dort, der etwa ein Kilometer lang ist und von Meeresschildkröten gut aufgesucht wurde. 
Das ist der Strand, der im Volksmund in der Türkei den Turisten als der "Schildkrötenstrand" verkauft wird  und vor der Stadt Dalyan liegt. Das kleine Städtchen liegt etwas im Landesinnere, wo auch die Lykischen Felsengräber sind und es hat ein warmes Schlammbad - auch interessant und  für die Turisten.

Dieser besagt Schildkröten Strand, wurde später als der Tourismus boomte von allen Städten der Umgebung ob Marmaris im Norden oder Fethiye im Süden angefahren - die Schiffe waren voll mit Menschen und es wurde Musik gemacht den Touristen was vorgemacht, damit sie Freude hatten.  Schildkröten hat man weniger gesehen, da sie nur zu bestimmten Zeiten zum Strand kommen und Ihre Eier legen.  Jedenfalls waren sie am Schildkrötenstrand. 
Wenn jedoch die Zeit da war, sind die Leute förmlich zwischen den Schildkröten rumgelaufen - daß sie sie nicht als Sitzbank genommen haben ist ein Wunder. Dann wurde der Strand unter Naturschutz gestellt d.h. man durfte nur noch über ein bestimmten Weg den Strand zur andern Seite überqueren  - was auch ok war und ab einer gewissen Uhrzeit auch nicht mehr bereten - so war es zuletzt. 
Zwei offene Hütten,  wo Einheimische  Fladenbrot herstellten und Getränke verkauften waren am Eingang. Dort legten auch alle  Schiffe an. Wenn diese Schiffe aus den Städten anlegten, war dort die Hölle los und ein Kompanie ist gegründet worden, wo aus Dalaman, Personen die Boote hatten eintreten konnten und diese Touristen dann vom Schildkrötenstrand abholten - das waren förmlich Wassertaxis.  - da war ja sonst nichts. Diese Boote fuhren hin und her mit den Touristen durch ein fantastisches Schilfgebiet nach Dalyan ein kleines Städtchen. Das Städtchen boomte förmlich.  Von dort wurden weitere Fahrten angeboten z.B. zu den Lykischen Felsengräbern zum Schlammbad und sie haben Schildkrötenfahrten mit "Fachleute" angeboten, sie gaben sogar Garantie das man welche sieht. Das ist natürlich der Hammer für Touristen! 
Wenn man solch eine Fahrt bucht von Marmaris und man sieht keine Schildkröte, dann ist das die letzte Rettung.
Diese Fahrten boomten, hatten jedoch zu meiner Zeit einen negativen Beigeschmack, die Fachleute waren oft Kleinkinder, die den Kahn jedoch gut bewegen konnten.
Was kaum einer von den Touristen wusste auch damals den Touristen nicht gesagt wurde ist: das diese Schildkröten in Dalyan kein Meeresschildkröten sind, sondern eine ägybtische  Flußschildkröte, die in der Nilgegenden  vorkommt jedoch auch in Europa und Dalamann zählt zum nördlichsten Verbeitungsgebiet dieser Art. Sie steht unter Schutz hat eine beachtliche Größe und ich bin gespannt, wie lage sie dort noch zu sehen ist.
Die Probleme sind bekannt, daß mit den Booten dort sehr schnell gefahren wird - obwohl eine Geschindigkeitsbegrenzung angegeben ist - da die Uferregion darunter leidet , d.h. sie bekommt Steilwände und die Schidkröte kann nicht mehr auf den Wiesen die Sie jedoch für die Fortpflanzung benötigt. Hinzu kommt, man füttert sie an mit Abfällen von Hähnchenfleisch. 
So habe ich es erlebt dort und je schneller sie sind, je mehr fahrten können sie machen - das bringt Geld.  Die letzen Informationen die ich bekommen habe, war, daß man evetuell dort über Solar die Boote bewegen will - ein bekannter Deutscher hat sich dafür stark eingesetzt - was sehr positiv zu sehen ist. 
Ich war Jahre nicht mehr da und kann nicht sagen wie es heute ist aber in zwei Jahren - wenn ich noch lebe - kann ich erneut berichten, da ich dieses Städtchen nochmal aufsuchen werde.

Hinzu kommt, das dieses verschalfene kleine Städtchen, was ich toll finde ja auch von den türk. Geschäftemacher besucht wird - die kommen aus allen Ecken des Landes und suchen Stellen um Geld zu machen. Das Problem ist, sie sind sofort wieder verschwunden wenn´s kaputt gemacht wurde und keiner mehr kommt der Ihnen das Geld bringt und die dort schon immer wohnen, die Einheimischen förmlich nur noch einen Müllhaufen überlassen.
Dieses kann auch dort passieren, da ich dieses an anderen Ecken kenne. 
Ich habe dort ein Gespräch geführt mit einen Türken, der nicht aus Dalyan kommt,  jedoch dort das Geld macht - nicht immer umweltfreudlich. Als ich dieses zu ihm gesagt habe, da sagte er, Du muss mich verstehen, ich muss doch leben, da hat er recht, die anderen können ruhig verrecken. Das ist leider die Wahrheit und gang und gebe wenn man die Türkei kennt.

Auf diesem Schildkrötenstrand am Meer, wollte man ein Hotel bauen, das ist zum Glück nicht genehmigt worden, wobei die Leute dort zu Scharen hingeschifft werden
Das Schildröten beißen können ist normal, jedoch schwimmen sie weg, wenn man ihnen zu Nahe kommt - außer sie hängen im Fischernetz, so wie ich es erlebt habe in der Türkei, die ich dann befreit habe bevor sie verreckt ist. 
Nun geht natürlich der Schutz der Menschen vor - wenn man mit diesen Worten arbeitet- die Turisten sind in Gefahr - kann man vielleicht viel bewegen, da die ja das Geld bringen. Da findet man sicherlich einige Anhänger die sagen, wir müssen eingreifen und dann kann es passieren, daß dann dort Hotels hingesetzt werden, dann haben wir Ruhe und  die Turisten können sich frei bewegen im Wasser - bis einer Turist sagt: da schwimmen ganz eigenartige braune Fische rum, wenn ich die anfasse zerfallen die und das Wasser verfärbt sich  - sind das Fische oder giftige Seegurken. Dann  muss das erst überprüft werden  und dann stellen sie fest das es scheixxe ist - das ist es wirklich und auch keine Kunst sondern zeigt einen großen Fehler an womit man nicht gerechnet hat.

Hier ein Foto: Rettung einer Schildkröte in der Türkei aus einem Fischernetz - bin nicht gebissen worden.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=469&pictureid=63271


----------



## 7fishing (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC abi
Ich kenne Dalyan und auch diesen Strand, war noch vor ein paar Jahren da, habe Urlaub gemacht.
Wir spüren das noch nicht bei uns und was ich gesagt habe kenne ich nur von Berichten und von Bekannten. Ich war nicht selber Zeuge davon 
Naja aber die Zeiten haben sich verändert und die Türken haben sich ebenfalls sehr verändert, man ist inzwischen auch wenn es nicht wie in Deutschland ist; doch umweltbewusster als vor einigen Jahren. Dalyan ist einer von den Best beschützten Orten in der Türkei. Auch der Strand ist so sauber und Tourismusrein kann man sagen. Nicht verwechseln mit Touristenfrei, es gibt Touristen, aber es ist nicht verbaut mit Tourismus.
Wir haben dazu eine Eigenschaft wir sind wenn wir etwas machen etwas zu tüchtig. Daher kann ich mir schon es vorstellen.
Aber wie gesagt die Beobachtungen habe ich nicht selber gemacht 
Ich möchte auch nicht dass es hier zu einer Diskussion wird, da ich in letzter Zeit nicht selber im Süden war und möchte nichts beurteilen was ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe. Die Wahrheit kann oft anders sein als was man hört oder umgekehrt als was vorher war und sich aber inzwischen verändert hat.


----------



## 7fishing (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

PS: Das Dalyan so ist wie es ist: Da kann man sich auch bei einigen Deutschen und Engländern zu verdanken. Sie mussten viel dafür kämpfen, es gibt sogar türkische Dokus darüber. Sie wurden nicht vergessen. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ 7fishing
Hier ein Link bzw. Foto von der Nil -Schildkröte die in Dalyan vorkommt, diese Schildkröte schnappt schon mal zu, wenn man sie förmlich streicheln will - hat auch einen langen Hals und kann auch mit dem Kopf noch das Ende ihres Panzers erreichen - wo der Schwanz ist.
Da wird förmlich von den Turisten Fotojagd drauf gemacht und einige glauben, weil sie nicht so schnell laufen an Land, man könnte sie streicheln - das Zuschnappen geht wie der Blitz.
http://www.aga-artenschutz.de/fileadmin/editor/pdf/nilweichschildkroete.pdf


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> Naja ich bin sehr schlecht im schreiben leider



Es kommt nicht auf das Schreiben bzw. Fehler an,  sondern auf den Inhalt - ich will auch was lesen von der Türkei.

Das mit den Kugelfischen stimmt, ich habe in früheren Jahren in der ganzen Zeit nur einmal einen Kugelfisch gesehen - wir haben viel geschnorchelt und frei getaucht aber auch mit Gerät.
Noch zwei andere Arten habe ich gesehen, die aus dem Roten Meer über den Kanal ins Mittelmeer eingewandert sind. Am frühen Abend bin ich schnell ins Wasser gesprungen und habe Bärenkrebse mit der Hand gefangen, damit wir ein leckeres Abendessen hatten  - sonst habe ich die Tiere beobachtet und wenn ich was sah, was ich nicht kannte, schaute ich erst mal ins schlaue Buch von Prof. Riedel, welchen Namen denn das Lebewesen hat - ich konnte es zwar zuordnen aber den Namen kannte ich auch nicht.
Ich habe auch gehört, das diese Kugelfische jetzt oft in der Türkei gesehen werden - das Wasser wird wärmer. 




.


----------



## LAC (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Na wenn du sie kennst sind sie nicht verloren. Erzähl sie weiter, dafür sind Geschichten da!
> 
> An LAC: Danke das du uns an deiner Geschichte teilhaben lässt! Ich habe Izmir leider nur viel zu kurz (und wahrscheinlich viel zu spät) kennen gelernt, aber meine Schwester hat dort ein halbes Jahr gewohnt. Eine tolle Stadt mit sehr netten Menschen!
> #h



Ich sehe gerade noch, das  bei Dir grünes Licht an ist, bist wohl eingeschlafen.  *lach
Ich kenne Izmir sehr gut, da ich dort "gearbeitet" habe - d.h. in Zusammenarbeit mit der Universität und der franz. sowie deutschen Botschaft. Es ist ein fantastische moderne Stadt in der Türkei und die jungen Studenten, mit denen ich zu tun hatte sind weltoffen - wobei Sie meine Gedanken zuerst nicht verstehen konnten - ich habe Ihnen neue Wege gezeigt. Heute ist das auch anders. 
Wobei der Fluß der dort ist in den 80iger Jahren eine Müllkippe war. 
Istanbul ist total anders, die Stadt kenne ich auch - diese Stadt zieht ja zig tausende an, die aus den ärmeren Gegenden der Türkei kommen um dort Geld zu machen - leben förmlich auf der Straße. Die Sehenswürdigkeiten sind in Istanbul natürlich unschlagbar - das hat nicht Izmir. Die Stadt ist Super und man muss Sie gesehen haben - ich kenne Sie schon - wo es den Puddingshop gab  - da war der Treffpunkt  der Hippies, die dann von dort mit Bussen bis nach Nepal gefahren sind um dort die Freiheit zu finden und wenn das Blut aus dem Hintern floß, sie an der deutschen Botschaftstür geklopft haben - bitte bringt mich nach Hause.

Den schärfsten Fall habe ich erlebt von einem deutschen Touristen auf den Weg von Mamaris nach Bozburun, da kam mir ein VW Bus entgehen mit deutschen Kennzeichen. Da ich auch eins hatte stoppte ich - die Straße war sehr schmal und er musste auch stoppen - ging zu ihm und sagte Hallo, da bin ich fast umgefallen, da war das einer, der eine Tierhandlung in Deutschland hatte und nur im Wagen hinten auf der Ladefläche griechische Schildkröten hatte, zum Teil selbst gefangen bzw, wurden diese von türk. Kindern damals - vor dem Artenschutzgesetze - auf Kreuzungen der großen Landstraßen angeboten. Es waren Hunderte - ich habe nur gesagt, Danke, das genügt und bin gegangen.
Das wäre heute nicht mehr der Fall 

Zurück nach Izmir, die Bucht war damals nicht sauber, es wurden aber viele Fische dort gefangen, weil sie ja eine richtige Fischfangflotte dort hatten, die gabe es ja nicht in Richtung Süden, da waren das mehr Ruderboote mit Motor.


----------



## 7fishing (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC abi
Hab dein Mail erhalten. Ein wahnsinnig interessanter Mensch bist du. Freut mich sehr. Solltest deine Erlebnisse verewigen.


----------



## daci7 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC: Ich muss die wenige Zeit die ich habe nutzen um auch ein bisschen Schlaf zu finden  Danke nochmal für deine Geschichten!


----------



## 7fishing (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Mein letzter Jagd, in Kürze wird dazu das Video hochgeladen:


----------



## kefal (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

masallah#6


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> Mein letzter Jagd, in Kürze wird dazu das Video hochgeladen:



Ganz schöner Brocken - Super!


----------



## 7fishing (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC abi 
Dabei hat er mir die Rute zerbrochen, das Video dazu wird in Kürze hochgeladen


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@7fishing
Der " Junge" hat ja ein Schnabel wie ein Papagei, der knackt alles. Ich hatte mir mal einen kleinen aus dem Mittelmer mitgenommen - hatte ihn jahrelang in ein großes Seewasserbecken. Wenn ich ihm eine Sardine zeigte, streckte er einen Arm aus dem Wasser und holte sich die Sardine aus meinen Händen. Das Becken hatte 600 Ltr. und ich hatte nur Tiere aus dem Mittelmeer, selbst gefangen - konnte man früher noch über die Grenzen bekommen. Interessant war auch eine große Seerose, eine die oft zu sehen ist, mit violetten Spitzen. In der ersten Zeit hat die mich förmlich beschossen mit ihren Nesselkapseln - jedoch später waren wir wie eine Symbiose, ich konnte mit der Hand reingreifen, sie nahm auch eine Sardine aus meinen Händen und wurde nicht mehr mit Nesselkapseln beschossen.
Habe viel Freude daran gehabt.
Gruß


----------



## 7fishing (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



kefal schrieb:


> masallah#6


Sağol #6


----------



## 7fishing (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



LAC schrieb:


> @7fishing
> Der " Junge" hat ja ein Schnabel wie ein Papagei, der knackt alles. Ich hatte mir mal einen kleinen aus dem Mittelmer mitgenommen - hatte ihn jahrelang in ein großes Seewasserbecken. Wenn ich ihm eine Sardine zeigte, streckte er einen Arm aus dem Wasser und holte sich die Sardine aus meinen Händen. Das Becken hatte 600 Ltr. und ich hatte nur Tiere aus dem Mittelmeer, selbst gefangen - konnte man früher noch über die Grenzen bekommen. Interessant war auch eine große Seerose, eine die oft zu sehen ist, mit violetten Spitzen. In der ersten Zeit hat die mich förmlich beschossen mit ihren Nesselkapseln - jedoch später waren wir wie eine Symbiose, ich konnte mit der Hand reingreifen, sie nahm auch eine Sardine aus meinen Händen und wurde nicht mehr mit Nesselkapseln beschossen.
> Habe viel Freude daran gehabt.
> Gruß


LAC abi du hast Ideen |licht


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

masallah 7fishing#6 - kommen die viel bei dir vor? Kennst du die Oktopusjagd mit Krabbe/Fisch/Frosch Kette/Stein und Handleine ohne Haken? Erspart Rutenbruch^^ und ist die Methode meines Vaters und seines Bruders..
|wavey:


----------



## 7fishing (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> masallah 7fishing#6 - kommen die viel bei dir vor? Kennst du die Oktopusjagd mit Krabbe/Fisch/Frosch Kette/Stein und Handleine ohne Haken? Erspart Rutenbruch^^ und ist die Methode meines Vaters und seines Bruders..
> |wavey:


Danke. Ja die kommen schon hin und wieder vor, aber diese Grösse ist schon etwas besonderes.
Mit Handleine hast du keine Chance den raus zu ziehen. Der saugt sich an ein Fels ein dann hast du keine Chance. Du musst es ohne dass er irgendein Fels sich schnappen kann über der Wasser herausziehen.

Hier der ist von vor paar Monaten:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kM9czARR6Y&t=3s


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ Fishing
in der Türkei haben wir uns nicht nur von Schafen und Ziegen und Süßigkeiten ernährt, auch von Tiere aus dem Wasser. An den späten Nachmittagsstunden, werden ja die Höhlenbewohner förmlich munter - ich habe dann oft ein Oktopus gefangen d.h. mit der Harpune geschossen, wenn ich am Schnorcheln war. Du hast recht, man hat kaum eine Chance und wenn er sich mit drei Arme in sein Unterschlupf festhält und mit den anderen den Schnorchler greift - dann können große Probleme auftreten, da man gar nicht so viele Hände hat wie er Arme mit Saugnäpfe  und es besteht die Gefahr, das man ertrinkt, da einem die Luft ausgeht, wenn man es nicht in den Griff bekommt. Imer schön dran denken !
Saugt er sich am Körper fest - hat man überall wo die Saugnäpfe die Haut erwischen,  blaue Flecken und wenn er groß genug ist, bluten sogar welche. 
Dann kann man sagen - ich bin vom Oktopus geküsst worden, das ist ein Knutschfleck. 
Aber wendet diesen Satz "ich bin vom Oktopus geküsst worden" nicht als Ausrede in Berlin an, wenn ihr von der Jagd kommt.*lach

Wenn ich einen gefangen hatte, dann habe ich mir den um den Körper gelegt, daß er mich förmlich umschlungen hat - nun schnorchelte ich immer mehrere Std. mit einer Neoprenjacke und Bleigurt, 
Den Pistolengriff von der Harpune, den habe ich der Krake förmlich vor seine Schnabel gehalten, da konnte er mich nicht beißen, da der Pistolengriff von der Harpune ihn förmlich weggedrückt hat und seine arme hatte er um die Neoprenjacke gelegt. Diesen Schnabel sieht man auch nicht, da eine Vorhaut davor ist - also immer in dem Bereich wo die Arme zusammen laufen vorsichtig sein.
Geangelt habe ich noch nie einen, kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie das geht d.h. mit Abschleppseil und Kette und einen großen Drilling kann ich mir das schon vorstellen - ich glaube aber, das dann die ganzen kleinen Fische kommen und ruck zuck ist der Köder aufgefressen.


----------



## Darket (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hallo zusammen, ich Reihe mich Mal ein in die Runde der Turkophilen hier. Schöner Threads und den youtube-channel werde ich mir mit etwas Muße auch zu Gemüte führen. Ich habe als Kind meine ersten anglerischen Schritte in der Türkei gemacht. Mit kleiner Handleine und Brot. Später dann auch noch anders natürlich. Mein Vater kommt aus der Türkei und auch wenn ich leider die Sprache nie gelernt habe, verbindet das natürlich irgendwie. Ich war im Oktober zuletzt da, zum Fischen hauptsächlich. In der Bucht von Fetihye. Es war bis auf ein paar Baracudas recht erfolglos, aber im Mittelmeer zu angeln ist für mich immer etwas besonderes. Es wird allerdings auf Grund der politischen Situation wahrscheinlich vorerst das letzte Mal gewesen sein. Der Familienurlaub mit Frau und Tochter geht dieses Jahr dann entsprechend auch nach Griechenland.


----------



## W-Lahn (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fishing
> in der Türkei haben wir uns nicht nur von Schafen und Ziegen und Süßigkeiten ernährt, auch von Tiere aus dem Wasser. An den späten Nachmittagsstunden, werden ja die Höhlenbewohner förmlich munter - ich habe dann oft ein Oktopus gefangen d.h. mit der Harpune geschossen, wenn ich am Schnorcheln war. Du hast recht, man hat kaum eine Chance und wenn er sich mit drei Arme in sein Unterschlupf festhält und mit den anderen den Schnorchler greift - dann können große Probleme auftreten, da man gar nicht so viele Hände hat wie er Arme mit Saugnäpfe  und es besteht die Gefahr, das man ertrinkt, da einem die Luft ausgeht, wenn man es nicht in den Griff bekommt. Imer schön dran denken !
> Saugt er sich am Körper fest - hat man überall wo die Saugnäpfe die Haut erwischen,  blaue Flecken und wenn er groß genug ist, bluten sogar welche.
> Dann kann man sagen - ich bin vom Oktopus geküsst worden, das ist ein Knutschfleck.
> ...


LAC ich verfolge deine Beiträge hier im Board immer mit großer Begeisterung, du musst unbedingt ein Buch verfassen #6


----------



## glavoc (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> Danke. Ja die kommen schon hin und wieder vor, aber diese Grösse ist schon etwas besonderes.
> 
> Vermutlich wohl so um 1 kg....kommt mir bekannt vor
> 
> Mit Handleine hast du keine Chance den raus zu ziehen. Der saugt sich an ein Fels ein dann hast du keine Chance.



Hallo 7fishing, ja wieder ein schönes Video von dirl. Danke.#6

Vielleicht hätte ich genauer beschreiben sollen, was ich mit Handleine meine In diesem Fall meine ich eher Leine oder Reepschnur. Du bekommst sie raus, oder sie lassen halt los...abreissen wirste so ein derbes Seil eher nicht...Wie erklär ich dir das am besten? Alles zwar in kroatisch, aber Bilder und Videos sagen manchmal sogar mehr als (blödsinnige) Worte...:q
Hier einmal wie es so aussieht und Anwendung:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omQZSkFd7C0
vom Boot:
http://www.hrt.hr/309574/magazin/video-hrt-ova-rijecka-ekipa-u-lovu-na-hobotnice
und zum Schluß - 8 Kilo Oktopus:
https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrv...-ovakav-kapitalac-zaluta-u-nas-porat/5769223/
dir lg und viele große Fische!|wavey:


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ glavoc
nicht schlecht die Filmchen, wobei der kapitale ja wirklich ein Hammer ist. Bei den kleinen Kraken wurden bei mir Erinnerungen wach, Kraken kann man ja sehr gut anfüttern - da sie schnell den Geruch vom Köder aufnehmen und dann - wenn keiner im Wasser ist - aus ihrem Loch zielstrebig über Grund sich bewegen zum Köder. Ich habe diesen vor mehr als 45 Jahre in der Türkei in Marmaris erlebt, als Marmaris nur ein Hotel besaß. und ein Holzanleger - wo heute das Tourismusbüro ist. Wir haben welche von diesem Holzanleger angefüttert und damals schwammen noch kleine Trupps d.h Thunfischartige  zwischen den Holzbalken rum. Wir haben sie nicht geangelt,  förmlich beobachtet und studiert - die kleine Kraken kommen wirklich schnell aus ihren Löchern.
@ Darket
Darket, ich beherrsche die Sprache auch nicht, kam aber ganz gut zurecht in der Türkei - hatte und habe noch einige Freunde dort - ich will ja auch nochmal eine Reise durch die gesamte Türkei machen - mit ein Fotalbum unterm Arm, und dann auf meine alten Spuren in den Löchern schauen, wo ich mich rumgetrieben habe - dann kommt Freude auf, weil Ihr Opa auf dem Bild zu sehen ist und Baykal schon längst tot ist.
Wir sollten einen neuen Thread auf machen - wer fährt mit zur Türkei, wir wollen Freude haben und dicke Fische fangen. Die Flüge die kosten doch nichts mehr in der heutigen Zeit und ein Auto mieten  und dann ab bis zum Eufrat und Tigres.


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



LAC schrieb:


> Geangelt habe ich noch nie einen, kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie das geht d.h. mit Abschleppseil und Kette und einen großen Drilling kann ich mir das schon vorstellen - ich glaube aber, das dann die ganzen kleinen Fische kommen und ruck zuck ist der Köder aufgefressen.



Hallo LAC/Otto,
doch das geht, vor allem ohne Drilling/Haken! Du benötigst nur Seil/Leine und Krabbe(Grmalj) 
oder haltbarere und festere Fische wie den kleinen Drachenkopf (Skarpun )
_Scorpaena porcus_)). Dazu bissle weisser Stoff, Kette oder auch nur einen Stein als Gewicht und zum Klopfen am Grund.
So habe einst unsere altvorderen als Pastiri/Cobans während des Viehhütens sich und ihren Eltern das Mittagessen besorgt...:m vom Ufer aus natürlich.
Um dir die Funktionsweise besser zu verdeutlichen hab ich extra eine alte Doku ausgegraben:
Gleich am Anfang des Filmchens geht es auch schon los mit dem älterem Herrn im Blaumann#h
Also ab 0:36min Sipanska Luka...
Viel Spaß beim anschauen und wer weiß, vielleicht erinnert es dich an eines oder auch mehrere Erlebnisse und Geschichten?^^ Auf die ich, und viele andere auch,  so freudig warten 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFznJB7Mq3E

lg


----------



## Nacktangler (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Super Video! Jetzt weiss ich endlich, was ich mit den Sorkpinas machen kann


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

und nach dem Oktopusfang die Drachenköpfe mit in den Brudet hinzugeben! Allein schon wegen dem Geschmack...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mv2oSAwoSA
Guten Appetit 

PS Nacktangler - wann hast du die gefangen? Nachts oder kurz vor Sonnenaufgang?


----------



## 7fishing (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo 7fishing, ja wieder ein schönes Video von dirl. Danke.#6
> 
> Vielleicht hätte ich genauer beschreiben sollen, was ich mit Handleine meine In diesem Fall meine ich eher Leine oder Reepschnur. Du bekommst sie raus, oder sie lassen halt los...abreissen wirste so ein derbes Seil eher nicht...Wie erklär ich dir das am besten? Alles zwar in kroatisch, aber Bilder und Videos sagen manchmal sogar mehr als (blödsinnige) Worte...:q
> Hier einmal wie es so aussieht und Anwendung:
> ...


@glavoc
Ja auch wenn ich nicht kroatisch verstehe, ich habs verstanden 

Aber das  ist etwas ganz anderes. Ich werfe meine Ruten nicht für Kraken aus, sondern für Fische speziell für Dorade, Wolfsbarsch etc. Dabei fange ich mit der ganz normalen Schnur Kraken.

Die Kraken kommen zwar zufällig an meine Haken, aber man kann sie nicht zufällig herausziehen. Dazu sind sie zu stark und der Meeresboden zu steinig und die Schnur viel zu dünn für dieser Grösse von Kraken.


----------



## 7fishing (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@LAC abi
Ja ich kenne schon Hammergeschichten von Speerfischern mit Kraken. Die sind sogar interessanter als normale Fische. Wenn man sie hört mag man es kaum glauben, aber sobald man über Kraken paar Dokus gesehen hat, weiss man das diese Geschichten wahr sind. Für einen der es nicht selber erlebt hat, ist es absolut utopisch.


----------



## 7fishing (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



Darket schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich Reihe mich Mal ein in die Runde der Turkophilen hier. Schöner Threads und den youtube-channel werde ich mir mit etwas Muße auch zu Gemüte führen. Ich habe als Kind meine ersten anglerischen Schritte in der Türkei gemacht. Mit kleiner Handleine und Brot. Später dann auch noch anders natürlich. Mein Vater kommt aus der Türkei und auch wenn ich leider die Sprache nie gelernt habe, verbindet das natürlich irgendwie. Ich war im Oktober zuletzt da, zum Fischen hauptsächlich. In der Bucht von Fetihye. Es war bis auf ein paar Baracudas recht erfolglos, aber im Mittelmeer zu angeln ist für mich immer etwas besonderes. Es wird allerdings auf Grund der politischen Situation wahrscheinlich vorerst das letzte Mal gewesen sein. Der Familienurlaub mit Frau und Tochter geht dieses Jahr dann entsprechend auch nach Griechenland.


Griechenland ist nicht viel anders als Jagdrevier. Man muss sich sehr gut auskennen mit dem Revier. Schon zwischen den nebeneinander liegende Buchten können Welten sein. Glaubt mir sogar ein paar Meter können vieles aus machen.


----------



## 7fishing (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> LAC ich verfolge deine Beiträge hier im Board immer mit großer Begeisterung, du musst unbedingt ein Buch verfassen #6


Es ist eine Freude ihn  zu lesen #6#6


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> Ich werfe meine Ruten nicht für Kraken aus, sondern für Fische speziell für Dorade, Wolfsbarsch etc. Dabei fange ich mit der ganz normalen Schnur Kraken.
> 
> Die Kraken kommen zwar zufällig an meine Haken, aber man kann sie nicht zufällig herausziehen. Dazu sind sie zu stark und der Meeresboden zu steinig und die Schnur viel zu dünn für dieser Grösse von Kraken.



Ja klar, ich weiß das. Die Kraken sind Beiffänge...hab selbst schon oft meine Montagen austauchen dürfen (natürlich morgends, das erfrischt^^).
Auch ich verwende Circle Hooks. Allerdings ist der Rest traditionell^^...
und grob >0,50... sogar damit muß ich dann oft "selbst Hand anlegen" also baden gehen.:m
Meine Frage bezog sich eher darauf, ob sie *so häufig vorkommen,* dass ein gezieltes fischen auf Kraken lohnen würde?
Dir viele Grüße und viele Fische!#h


----------



## 7fishing (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich weiß das. Die Kraken sind Beiffänge...hab selbst schon oft meine Montagen austauchen dürfen (natürlich morgends, das erfrischt^^).
> Auch ich verwende Circle Hooks. Allerdings ist der Rest traditionell^^...
> und grob >0,50... sogar damit muß ich dann oft "selbst Hand anlegen" also baden gehen.:m
> Meine Frage bezog sich eher darauf, ob sie *so häufig vorkommen,* dass ein gezieltes fischen auf Kraken lohnen würde?
> Dir viele Grüße und viele Fische!#h


Ja die kommen sehr oft vor. Es würde sich sehr lohnen ihn als Ziel zu setzen.

Es gibt hier einige Speerfischer die Ihre Familie nur von Kraken ernähren. Also mit dem Fang und Verkauf der Krake. 

Die haben Krakengeschichten |bigeyes|bla:


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

ja gespeerfischt wir dort bei uns auch viel...doch wenige nehmen die Harpune in Gestein/Spalten/Höhlen zur Hilfe. Geht per Hand besser und schont den Speer 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dw1wyIqYLA
lg


----------



## 7fishing (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> ja gespeerfischt wir dort bei uns auch viel...doch wenige nehmen die Harpune in Gestein/Spalten/Höhlen zur Hilfe. Geht per Hand besser und schont den Speer
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dw1wyIqYLA
> lg


Ja ist bei uns nicht viel anders


----------



## LAC (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo LAC/Otto,
> doch das geht, vor allem ohne Drilling/Haken! Du benötigst nur Seil/Leine und Krabbe(Grmalj)
> oder haltbarere und festere Fische wie den kleinen Drachenkopf (Skarpun )
> _Scorpaena porcus_)). Dazu bissle weisser Stoff, Kette oder auch nur einen Stein als Gewicht und zum Klopfen am Grund.
> ...





Super - Danke, da hast Du mir wirklich ein Freude mit gemacht - zurest übelegte ich, wo ist denn das, solche Häuser kenne ich kaum in der Türkei an der Küste - ich dachte, das könnte ehemals Yugoslavien sein - und siehe da, auf einmal war Mali Losinig zu sehen - das Örtchen kenne ich sehr gut, sind von Novigrad entlang des Velebit Gebirge in Richtung Biograd gefahren und dann eine Schlag nach Mali Losinig gemacht und von dort auf der Meerseite von Dugotok zu den Kornaten geruscht. 
Das Gebiet ist natürlich super zum Angeln - auf den Kornaten bin ich vom Petermännchen (das Kleine hat das stärkste Gist)im Finger gestochen worden - nach zwei Stunden konnte ich nicht mehr lesen
Super die Aufnahmen - Danke!


----------



## Darket (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> Griechenland ist nicht viel anders als Jagdrevier. Man muss sich sehr gut auskennen mit dem Revier. Schon zwischen den nebeneinander liegende Buchten können Welten sein. Glaubt mir sogar ein paar Meter können vieles aus machen.



Ich weiß, die Unterschiede sind topographisch so gut wie nicht vorhanden und kulturell sind sie sich auch ähnlicher als beide Seiten gern zugeben. :q

Ich werde mit der Familie hinfliegen, da wird sich die Gelegenheit zum Angeln nur begrenzt bieten. Erst Recht zur ausgiebigen Spotsuche. Ich werde zwei Spinnruten und ein paar Köder einpacken und einfach Mal mein Glück versuchen. Aber da ich auch zu schnorcheln beabsichtige und auf diese Weise schon manches Mal gute Stellen vorab gefunden habe, bin ich nicht ganz ohne Hoffnung.


----------



## 7fishing (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich weiß, die Unterschiede sind topographisch so gut wie nicht vorhanden und kulturell sind sie sich auch ähnlicher als beide Seiten gern zugeben. :q
> 
> Ich werde mit der Familie hinfliegen, da wird sich die Gelegenheit zum Angeln nur begrenzt bieten. Erst Recht zur ausgiebigen Spotsuche. Ich werde zwei Spinnruten und ein paar Köder einpacken und einfach Mal mein Glück versuchen. Aber da ich auch zu schnorcheln beabsichtige und auf diese Weise schon manches Mal gute Stellen vorab gefunden habe, bin ich nicht ganz ohne Hoffnung.


Du wirst viel Spass haben da bin ich mir sicher. Angeln ist nebensächlich #6#6

Wir sind uns mehr als ähnlich. Bei der Bevölkerungsaustausch zwischen Griechenland und der Türkei ging es nicht um Austausch der Türken und Griechen, sondern Moslems und Christen. Es mussten also christliche Türken nach Griechenland und moslemische Griechen in die Türkei. Es war also ein Religionsaustausch. Offiziell wurden insgesamt knapp 2 Millionen Menschen ausgetauscht. Aufgrund ihrer Religionszugehörigkeit nicht Nationalität. In Griechenland heute wird man oft unbewusst auf ehemalige Türken treffen und in der Türkei umgekehrt Griechen.


----------



## Darket (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Mir sehr bewusst, aber schön, dass auch andere türkischstämmige Leute das so sehen. Ist heute noch weniger selbstverständlich als früher. Und abseits des Bevölkerungsaustausches haben beide Völler ja Jahrhunderte miteinander gelebt. Der "Vater der Türken" kam ja gebürtig aus Saloniki.


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> Wir sind uns mehr als ähnlich. Bei der Bevölkerungsaustausch zwischen Griechenland und der Türkei ging es nicht um Austausch der Türken und Griechen, sondern Moslems und Christen. Es mussten also christliche Türken nach Griechenland und moslemische Griechen in die Türkei. Es war also ein Religionsaustausch. Offiziell wurden insgesamt knapp 2 Millionen Menschen ausgetauscht. Aufgrund ihrer Religionszugehörigkeit nicht Nationalität. In Griechenland heute wird man oft unbewusst auf ehemalige Türken treffen und in der Türkei umgekehrt Griechen.



Gehört vielleicht nicht in ein Angelforum, aber auf beiden Seiten hatten die Andersreligiösen (Muslime in Griechenland und Christen in der Türkei) keinen leichten Stand.
Es gab jeweils Druck zur Konvertierung und auch der Vertrag von Lausanne, der Frieden stiften sollte, brachte stattdessen teilweise großes Leid unter die Zwangsmigranten. Sie verloren all ihr immobiles Hab und Gut -Geschäfte, Häuser und Grundstücke- und mussten in der neuen Heimat als Habenichtse neu anfangen.
"Austausch" ist da schon ein arger Euphemismus.


----------



## LAC (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Wir sind doch alles Menschen und jeder ist anders erzogen z.B. habe ich mit einem Türken auf ein Hochlager im Feld oft die Nächte verbracht und alle 15 Minuten musste einer von uns laut brüllen, damit die bösen Tiere - Wildscheine - nicht ins Feld kommen und das ganze Feld vernichten.
Und mit einen Griechen habe ich Wein getrunken, bis ich zu ihm sagte:  ist  dir die Flasche umgefallen.  Als Antwort sagte er - nein Otto- ich konnte den Druck nicht mehr ertragen.
Politik und Glauben - die gehören hier nicht hin, z.B. kann ich nicht verstehen, daß Grönland  kaum aufgesucht wird, denn es war dort Sitte, wenn man zu einer Familie kam, daß der Hausherr als Geschenk zum Gast, seine Frau gab, damit er schöne Stunden mit ihr verbringen kann und aufgenommen wird im Familienkreis.  Ich verstehe es nicht, das dieses sich nicht bis zur Türkei rumgesprochen hat. Sowas kann man alles an Land erleben.
Unterwasser sieht alles anders aus. Wobei ein Handspeer, nur begrenzt einsetzbar ist - ich sage mal - ein wenig fummeln und auch zustechen kann man damit und auch was fangen - darunter sind wirklich Spezialisten.  Solch ein Handspeer ist jedoch nicht mit einer Pressluft-Harpune  zu vergleichen oder eine mit zwei Gummistränge. Eine mit Feder ist nicht gut, da die Feder Geräusche macht im Rohr und der Fisch schneller ist als er von der Harpune getroffen wird.
Ich hatte damals ein Cosario - Druckluft, (ital. Modell) das war damals die stärkste die es auf dem Markt gab und Unterwasser 12 m tödliche Weite erzielte  - an Land schoß ich über eine Sportplatz und durch eine Zimmertür. 
Ich will nur ein Fall erzählen, den man z.B. nie mit einer Handharpune erreicht.
In ca. 4 m Tiefe habe ich in eine Höhle geschaut, da waren zwei Fische (Brassenartige) und machten den Hochzeitstanz, d.h. sie stehen zusammen  etwa 10 cm und machen zusammen eigenartige gleichmäßige Bewegungen - sie zittern förmlich. Ich habe natürlich so lange gewartet bis ich die Breitseite sah - dann abgedrückt - und beide tödlich getroffen  und förmlch noch am Felsen genagelt, da der Pfeil durch beide Fische ging und im Feslen sich auch noch einbohrte. 
Nun habe ich dieses schon mehrmals erwähnt und wenn ich dann ein Moment warte und sage:  nun komm schon, was willst du mir sagen, dann kommt als Antwort: das ist aber eine schöner Tod.
Musste mehrmals runterschwimmen um den Speer aus dem Felsen zu entfernen.  Damit will ich nur sagen, auf die Schnelligkeit kommt es an, natürlich in Höhlen hat man die Möglichkeit welche zu stechen. Wobei z.B. ein Zackenbarsch immer sich eine Höhle aussucht, wo er genau rein passt. Da er jedoch wenn Gefahr droht durch ein Taucher er in sein Loch verschwindet - steht aber mit seinen Kopf immer am Ende der Höhle. Harpuniert man ihn, spreizt er seine Kiemen auf, die wie ein Anker wirken- ist mir mehrmals passiert, da habe ich ihn förmlich mit dem Tauchermesse bearbeitet oft klappte es, ihn raus zu holen - wenn nicht habe ich eine Boje an der Pfeil gemacht und zwei Std später abgeholt, da war er tot. 
Tipp für die , die mit der Harpune arbeiten wollen. Sieht man einen Zackenbarsch und schwimmt auf ihn zu, verschwindet er in sein Loch. Dann muss der Taucher dort hin sich bewegen und genau über dieses Loch schwimmen und das Loch von der Rückseite beobachten d.h. von hinten warten, - er kommt nach einigen Minuten raus und will sehen, was los ist - er streckt aber nur den  Kopf raus  und schaut nach links und rechts - dann muss ein Kopfschuss gemacht werden - dann kann er auch nicht mehr zurück und man kann ihn gut aus dem Loch ziehen. 
Klappt das alles nicht mit dem Angeln und  Fische förmlich mit den Händen fangen, dann sollte man Abends in der Hafenkneipe Fisch essen und Wein trinken bis der Druck kommt, jedoch daran Denken, man muss noch bis zur Toilette kommen.


----------



## Darket (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Gehört vielleicht nicht in ein Angelforum, aber auf beiden Seiten hatten die Andersreligiösen (Muslime in Griechenland und Christen in der Türkei) keinen leichten Stand.
> Es gab jeweils Druck zur Konvertierung und auch der Vertrag von Lausanne, der Frieden stiften sollte, brachte stattdessen teilweise großes Leid unter die Zwangsmigranten. Sie verloren all ihr immobiles Hab und Gut -Geschäfte, Häuser und Grundstücke- und mussten in der neuen Heimat als Habenichtse neu anfangen.
> "Austausch" ist da schon ein arger Euphemismus.



Ich stimme Dir zu. Ee brachte nicht nur teilweise, sondern durchgehend großes Leid. Allerdings ist “Bevölkerungsaustausch" tatsächlich der gängige Terminus. Du hast natürlich Recht damit, dass der Begriff doch arg verniedlichend ist und im Grunde verdeckt, dass es sich dabei im Grunde um zwischen zwei verfeindeten Staaten verabredete gegenseitige ethnische Säuberung gehandelt hat. Da haben Politiker am grünen Tisch darüber entschieden wo die Heimat von Menschen zu liegen hat, ohne diese gefragt zu haben. Aber ich glaube hier ging es nicht um die Relativierung, sondern um die Überlegung, dass sich beide Völker auf Grund der sehr langen gemeinsamen Geschichte in vielerlei Hinsicht doch sehr ähneln. Leider wollen das auf beiden Seiten viele Leute nicht so Recht wahrhaben.


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hallo LAC,
Die Zeiten, wo man auf wenige Meter Tiefe, große Zackenbarsche fangen kann sind im Mittelmeer (vielleicht Albanien?) definitiv vorbei...Die Jungs heute gehen teils 60m tief...Barsche und Speerfischer 
Kurzum, wer nicht nur auf Meeräschen, Wölfe und Sepien, sowie gelegentlich mal ne Dorade harpunieren möchte, muß heute ein versierter Apnoetaucher sein und mental topfit...
Ja, dieses fischen ist uU tödlich...kenne selbst eine Familie, wo das einzigste Kind morgends um 5 auf 16m gefunden wurde. Jährlich sterben allein in Kroatien mehrere...
Ich mache es nicht mehr...kostet es doch auch verhältnismässig viel (Boot & Equipment) und verlangt viel Training und Erfahrung...die ich für paar Mal im Jahr nicht bereit bin zu leisten. Ich sag mal so, die Kollegen und Verwandten die es machen legen sich bei 30m locker ne Minute auf Lauer..und drücken noch ab, sichern den Fisch und haben immer noch Luft um in aller Ruhe hochzukommen. Dabei sind sie noch weit vom Atemreflex entfernt. Dieser Schuh ist mir zu groß und würde nur passen, wenn ich dort auch leben würde.
Dann lieber die "Feigling"-Fischerei vom Ufer und mit Spinnrute oder Handleine bewaffnet^^ 
einen lieben Gruß

Ah ja, Conger (große) hab`ich noch ein paar entdeckt, wobei dass Gewicht des ersten sicher bezweifelt werden darf...
https://www.24sata.hr/news/kraj-jabuke-ulovili-ugora-teskog-50-kg-14567
da ist der zweite eher realistisch:
http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/dj...30-kilograma-i-dugackog-dva-metra/428948.aspx


----------



## Nacktangler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@glavoc Skorpinas (also die kleinen Drachenköpfe) habe ich zu jeder Tageszeit gefangen. Einer hat auch tatsächlich geschaft, mich zu stechen  Seit dem bin ich da beim abhaken etwas weniger....tierschutzbewusst  aber lecker sind sie, auch die kleinen! 

Zum Oktopus fangen mit Harpune empfehle ich eine kurze billige. Meine dafür ist 60, ein Gummi, da bleibt auch nichts im Fels stecken.

Andere Beobachtung meinerseits: Schießt man zu oft in die Felsen (mir am Anfang quasi immer passiert), sollte man an seiner Technik arbeiten. Halben Meter tiefer tauchen und seitlich/von unten auf den Fisch schießen, statt von schräg oben. Aber wem erzähle ich das hier eigentlich..... 

Oktopus fangen klappt auch morgens, wenn sie an den Felsen direkt an der Wasserlinie die Muscheln abpflücken. Man braucht keine Angel, keine Harpune und wird nicht mal nass!


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ Glavoc 
Da gebe ich Dir recht, nur ganz wenige können dieses  - nun bin ich ein alter Bock und zählte früher zu den guten Tauchern - so gut, daß ich bei einigen Expeditionen teilnehmen durfte.  Die Zeiten sind jedoch vorbei - heute stehe ich unter der warmen Dusche - das ist auch schön. Und die  bekannten Tauchscheine, die fast jedes Hotel heute anbietet, da schmunzele ich drüber.
Über das Tauchen bin ich zu den Fischen gekommen - habe sie beobachtet später dann zur Angelei, das war dann mehr ein Ausspannen. 

Beim Freitauchen trennt sich jedoch der Spreu vom Weizen bei der 20 m Marke. Nun bin ich in unterschiedlichen Tiefen rumgekrochen - meistens mit Gerät, jedoch in ehemals Jugoslavien meisten ohne Gerät. Da es damals verboten war und mit  Wasserflugzeugen aus der Luft, die Inseln ständig kontrollierten wurden - auf die, die mit der Harpune schießen.

Zweimal wurde ich kontrolliert - du schaust dir die Fische an - Blick immer nach unten - auf einmal steht ein Flugzeug neben dir. 
Ich hatte Glück, da ich beim Auftauchen keine Harpune bei mir hatte und sie beim suchen auch keine gefunden haben. 

Wenn du von 60 m Tiefe ohne Gerät postest und die sich noch eine Minute dort aufhalten, dann muss Du aber mehrmals die ganze Küste abfahren um solch ein Experten zu finden - sie fummeln alle nur zwischen 8 und 30 m rum.  Das die Fische nicht mehr in den flachen Gebieten sich aufhalten wissen ja einige, weil der böse Mann, dort mit allen Mitteln sie gefangen bzw. geräubert hat und  vertrieben - in der Türkei z.B. auch mit Dynamit. 
Und das einige dort gut tauchen können, das glaube ich, da sie sich ja in der Tiefe das Essen bzw. Fische holen, und zum Teil daraus Geld machen.

Wobei reichlich Schwammtaucher in der Türkei  durchs Tauchen einen Schaden bekommen haben - da einige Teile in ihrem Körper nicht mehr durchblutet wurden und heute vernarbt sind - ich habe Freunde, die können kaum noch laufen, weil sie oft die Tauchzeiten überschritten haben.
In ehemals Jugoslawien habe ich keine Schwammtaucher gesehen. 

Hinzu kommt, man muss ja ein gewaltiges Equipment haben, das fängt beim Kompressor an und hört auf bei den Flaschen auf - da muss er lange für Fische fangen. Ich trennen mich von all den Sachen, kannst meine Taucheruhr kaufen, - die beste, die auf dem Markt ist,  eine Doxa - die heute um die 2000 Euro kostet, gebraucht  1300 Euro bringt und ich um die 1000 DM damals gekauft habe. 
Wenn ein Freitaucher, der mit seiner Harpune eine Strecke von zwei km abtaucht und Fische dort fängt, dann brauch ein Angler dort nicht mehr zu angeln - da ein guter Freitauchen fast jeden Fisch bekommt, wenn es ein Fisch ist der dort sein Standort hat. In DK ist z.B. in Hvide Sande einer um die lange Mole mit Harpune geschwommen - ich hab ihn beobachtet, da er so eigenartige Bewegungen machte, die Harpune habe ich nicht gesehen, erst als er aus dem Wasser kam und noch fünf Meeräschen, die langsam ja auch in DK heimisch werden - fünf Stück ist in meinen Augen gewaltig und ich möchte nicht wissen, wie lange es dauert bis der Bestand sich erholt hat. Mit der Harpune kann man richtig aufräumen bzw. räubern, wenn man gut tauchen kann, aber auch mit einigen Angelmethoden - z.b. wie früher die Aalschnur eingesetzt wurde von den keinen Profis d.h. Anglern. 
Gruß


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich weiß, die Unterschiede sind topographisch so gut wie nicht vorhanden und kulturell sind sie sich auch ähnlicher als beide Seiten gern zugeben. :q
> ...



Klar gibt es Gemeinsamkeiten.
Alle europäisch aussehenden Türken sind ja auch keine Türken.

Für das Angeln in GR ist es ganz praktisch zu wissen, dass die Küstenwache keinen Sprit zum Rausfahren hat.


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

In der Türkei habe ich es erlebt, daß mein Freund der einen Kahn hat zu mir sagte: morgen muss du mitfahren, dann werden wir reichlich Fische fangen. Nur Flossen und Brille mitbringen  - Angeln haben wir. Ich freute mich und wurde mit Umarmung empfangen von meinen Freund sowohl von den anderen Personen,  die ich nicht kannte. 
Es war einer der beim  Staat beschäftigt war, ein Polizist, ein Straßenarbeiter mein Freund der Fischer war und den Kahn hatte  - mich hat man mitgenommen, damit ich die Fische vom Grund einsammeln kann, weil sie nur mit Dynamit gefischt haben - der Straßenarbeiter hatte das Dynamit, die Staatsangestellten hielten förmlich die Schnauze, mein Freund hatte das Boot und ich durfte Ihnen die Fische vom Grund holen. Das war vor 45 Jahren ganz normal - obwohl es verboten war.

Ich kenne ein Fall, da hat der Türke in Istanbul ganze Schiffe mit Zigaretten verschachert - und wenn die Polizei zu ihm kam, dann sagte er, hallo Jungs, greift mal da rein und nehmt euch Geld - und dann gingen sie mit Freude wieder so wurde es berichtet.
Die Zeiten sind natürlich vorbei - ich bin zig mal damals von Polizisten angehalten worden, wo Sie einfach sagten - du zu schnell und wollten Geld sehen - da habe Namen genannt und das ich Prof. xxxx mal kurz anrufen wollte und nannte den Namen der Uni, da wurde ich mit Handschlag begrüßt und  freundlich sagte er - Du freie Fahrt.
Damals machte jeder sein eigenes Gesetz. Der Hammer ist jedoch, als ich mein Fischereiberater Schein gemacht habe, an der Landesanstalt für Fischerei, da kamen zwei türkische Männer - mit einer Bescheinigung vom
Dorfältesten. wer auch immer es war - jedenfalls, das ist wichtig mit einer Bescheinigung mit runden Stempel besiegelt- das Sie bitte daran teilnehmen sollen.
Die wollten den Elektrofischerschein machen - haben sie auch gemacht, die Jungs waren Top, war lustig und mit Händen und Füßen haben wir uns förmlich unterhalten.  Sie hatten zwar keine Ahnung von Fische aber die waren nett und wir haben von der Tükei gelabert.
Jedenfalls, wenn die zurück zur Türkei fahren, können Sie reichlich Fische fangen in den Bächen wo Sie her kommen und die Person, die den runden Stempel gegeben hat - wird dann auch versorgt.
So war es früher wenn heute ein Türke in Deutschland, zu seinem Vater sagt, wie war das denn früher an der Grenze in Edirne, dann sagt er, da waren Plätze so groß wie ein Fußballfeld, wo  die Waren den Türken abgenommen wurden, da sie Zoll zahlen mussten - d.h. sie konnten den Betrag auch später noch zahlen - aber nur wenige haben es gemacht.
Und Autos, die konnte man einführen - wenn man diesen besagten Stempel hatte. Egal was dort abgelaufen ist - ich fand es interessant . Mein Freund, der mich ständig besuchte und gut aussah, der hatte eine gefälschten Presseausweis und als er bei mir war und wir auf ein Konzert gingen, da kam die Presse zu mir, da ich etwas bekannter bin und ich stellte mein Freund  der Presse vor - er sagte zu mir, bitte nur engl. mit mir reden. Als die Presseleute Leute zu ihm sagten, wo er mich kennen gelernt hat, da sagte er einfach in Kairo und als sie weiter fragten, was er hier jetzt macht, da sagte er - er würde ein Buch über die Gastarbeiter Kinder schreiben - da wurden die wild und wollten mit ihm ein große Story in der Tageszeitung machen - weil sie das gut fanden - ich habe das abgebrochen, da sagte er zu mir, du bist bescheuert, wenn die erschienen wär, dann hätte ich in der Eisdiele, aber reichlich Frauen kennen gelernt - ich sagte ja  Engin, das stimmt, hättest Du den Frauen auch gesagt, daß Du eine Anzug von meinen Vater an hast - das ist kein Scherz - so war das früher und zurück zum Tauchen er wollte mit mir eine Tauchschule aufmachen, damit er an goldene Haare dran kommt - kann ich alles verstehen und ich habe ihn noch heute als Freund ist glücklich verheiratet und hat schon große Kinder.
Ich muss immer noch Lachen, wenn ich an die  runden Stempel mit Unterschrift  denke - das sieht so staatsmäßig aus - und einige stehen dann gerade und oft habe ich gesehen, wie einer diese Bescheinung aus der tasche gezogen hat um vorteile zu bekommen.
Alles verständlich - hätte ich auch gemacht.


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Guten Abend Otto,


LAC schrieb:


> Wenn du von 60 m Tiefe ohne Gerät postest und die sich noch eine Minute dort aufhalten, dann muss Du aber mehrmals die ganze Küste abfahren um solch ein Experten zu finden - sie fummeln alle nur zwischen 8 und 30 m rum.
> Das ist richtig und ich schrieb ja von 30m. Gibt aber sicher auch ein paar mehr die es tiefer können^^ Bestes Beispiel ist die WM in Syros:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXe_XKYgwOI
> Übrigens den Mannschaftskäpitän der Kroaten könntest du unter Umständen vielleicht sogar kennen, Stammt er doch von Losinj
> ...


Danke für deine Geschichten! Mit dem Strassenarbeiter und dem Explosiv -was mußte ich schmunzeln...hättest du dir ja denken können ,Sprengstoff oder Reussen plündern^^:m
|wavey:


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Guten Abend Otto,
> 
> Danke für deine Geschichten! Mit dem Strassenarbeiter und dem Explosiv -was mußte ich schmunzeln...hättest du dir ja denken können ,Sprengstoff oder Reussen plündern^^:m
> |wavey:




@ glavosc
Super die Filme - Danke!
Die haben mir ja nichts gesagt - sondern nur jetzt fangen wir Fische mit dem Boot - da kann man ja nicht nein sagen.
Interessant ist noch, wenn mit dynamit fische gefangen wurden, waren kurz Zeit später Haie sichtbar, die sich die Fische vom Boden holten - das sagt mir, wenn die den Knall hörten - war das der Gong des sagt: jetzt ist wieder ein gedeckter Tisch mit Fisch vorhanden.
Zu den Filmen die ich Super finde. Wenn du mir jedoch Filmchen von den 30th CMAS World Spearfishing Championship zeigst, dann ist das so, wenn ich sage schau mal die fahren gut Auto und wir sind beim Formel 1 Rennen, da trennen sich Welten von den Autofahrern im Stadtverkehr, denn die bekommen schon Angst wenn sie im Stand einmal Gas geben.  Oder wenn einer das Alphabet kann, dann ist er noch kein Lyriker. Die Jungs sind die besten von der Welt, vor 40 Jahre gab es Hans Hass, der sich wie wir unsere Unterwassergehäuse selbst gebaut hat. Ich habe in früheren Jahren auch an Wettkämpfe teilgenommen vom Verband Deutscher Sporttaucher, z.B. bei den Deutsche Meisterschaften, da war ich zwar dabei, weil ich die Zeit für die Beteiligung gut erreicht habe, war aber nicht auf den kurzen Disziplinen gut -jedoch auf den langen Disziplinen  z.B. 5,4 km im Freiwasser, da rutschte ich durch Europa - zu der Zeit habe ich jede Woche 30 km geschwommen. Heute fühle ich mich wohl, wenn ich im Hallenbad von der Dusche massiert werde, wobei ich mit meine Jahren noch 5 km schwimmen kann. 
Als ich damals unterhalb des Velebit Gebirges  d.h. Novigrad, Starigrad  Zadar sowie die vorgelagerten Inseln und die Kornaten getaucht habe da gab es ja noch reichlich Fische. Wir haben selten die 25 m Marke (ohne Gerät) überschritten, da alle Fische dort sich aufhielten. In einem Posting habe ich erwähnt, das in der Türkei in der Bucht von Marmaris, als nur ein Hotel dort war, in einer Tiefe  etwa 10 -20 m, im Umkreis von 20 m ein Zackenbarsch lebte. Da konnte man 10- 20 Zackenbarsche sehen. 
Vor Jahren lag dort ein Tauchschiff für Touristen, die fuhren 5 km zur anderen Seite der Bucht, weil sie dort eine Zackenbarsch in 3o m Tiefe hatten, der förmlich als Magnet wirkte, damit der Rubel rollt.
Und mein Freund Donko, der hat Langleinen im Novigradsko More gelegt und ging Nachts mit seiner Lampe auf  Kraken mit der langen Holzstange mit Fünfzack
Die heutige Zeit, kann man nicht mehr mit der damaligen vergleichen, wir haben uns ja die UW-Lampen selbst gebaut aber auch Kameragehäuse - mein Freund auch ein Taucher, war Ing. bei einer großen Firma in der Entwickelungsabteilung,  der hat die Gewinde in Kunststoff gedreht usw. usw und ich habe das Gehäuse innen mit Kalk bestäubt und in den Talsperren mit auf 25 m Tiefe genommen und geprüft, ob Wasser ins Gehäuse fließt. Ich konnte  genau feststellen wo ein Fehler war, durch die Kreide oder Kalk. Die Zeiten möchte ich nicht missen. Oder ein Kompass der gleichzeitig auch die geschwommenen  Meter anzeigte.
Das war ja noch Pionierarbeit.

Es wird ja auch erwähnt, mit dem Schuß, der daneben geht - das mus man natürlich lernen , denn so aus der Hüfte klappt da nicht sofort. Meine waren 1,10m lang und 8 mm rund + Spitze - ich konnte als ich mit dem Gerät umgehen konnte auf eine Entfernung von etwa 5 m ein Fisch in einer Größe von ein
Teller aus der Hüfte treffen. Wares eine Brasse, ging der Pfeil durch den Fisch und landete meistens dann im Felsen  - das hat aber nichts mit dem daneben schießen zu tun, sondern mit der Durchschlagskraft -  die 12 m tödliche Weite hatte. 
Mit eine Dreizack tritt man zwar besser, aber dann hat man Fischbrei.


----------



## 7fishing (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

LAC abi
Es ist eine Freude deine Erlebnisse zu lesen. Früher war Schwamm sehr wertvoll, viele Taucher ernhärten ihre Familien und leideten auch. Heute gibt es sowas nicht mehr. 
Heute leben die Menschen in der Türkei am Meer eher von Fischzucht. Wobei man sehr erfolgreich ist. 
Das hat Zukunft und man kann so ziemlich sehr viele Arten qualitativ hochwertig züchten. 
Vieles hat sich geändert. 
Auch wenn es Kritiker gibt, aber es schont die wilden Fischbestände und das kann nicht schlechter sein als wenn wir die Meere leer fischen.


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> Auch wenn es Kritiker gibt, aber es schont die wilden Fischbestände und das kann nicht schlechter sein als wenn wir die Meere leer fischen.



Wenn es so einfach wäre  Was glaubst du mit was die Fische in der Zucht gefüttert werden?


----------



## 7fishing (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Wenn es so einfach wäre  Was glaubst du mit was die Fische in der Zucht gefüttert werden?


Das weiß ich, viele meine bekannten arbeiten in den Farmen. 
Diese Diskussion ist endlos. Deswegen habe ich ja auch gesagt trotz Kritiker


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Dann schreib aber bitte nicht dass die "wilden Fischbestände" geschützt werden, dem ist nämlich nicht so #d


----------



## glavoc (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hallo Otto Abi,

Das mit den Haien, die nach der Detonation aus allen Richtungen kommen um zu fressen, hab ich auch so gehört. Ja in den 50ziger,60&70ziger Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts wurde noch sehr, sehr viel mit Dynamit zerstört.
Teils aus Bequemlichkeit, teils aber auch wegen bitterem Hunger..
Letztere haben ihre Fische blind d.h. ohne Maske und Neopren ausgetaucht...gebissen wurde jedoch keiner. Wenn Arm ab, dann wegen eigenem Verschulden:q d.h. das Explosiv nahm die Hand..
Gibt auch da ein Zeitdokument^^:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9Ds7a8WP6U
Heute passiert es zum Glück äusserst selten...meist sind diese dann über 70zig Jahre alt. Es sind jene, die nicht mehr davon lassen können. Sie treibt nicht mehr der Hunger - heute nicht mehr...eher die Methode, mit der sie "groß wurden". 

Extreme Tiefen werden in den letzten Jahren/Jahrzehnten im Apnoetauchen erreicht. Informationen, Techniken und Trainingsprogramme werden publik gemacht. Das nutzen natürlich auch die Unterwasserjäger...
Hier ein Italiener:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvui07C9E6Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCwu3USkvps
Kurzum, die Tendenz ist immer tiefer...20,25m zu können reicht heute leider überhaupt nicht mehr, weder um in Kader aufgenommen zu werden, noch uU um zu seinem Fisch zu kommen.:m

_Als ich damals unterhalb des Velebit Gebirges  d.h. Novigrad, Starigrad  Zadar sowie die vorgelagerten Inseln und die Kornaten getaucht habe da gab es ja noch reichlich Fische. Wir haben selten die 25 m Marke (ohne Gerät) überschritten, da alle Fische dort sich aufhielten._ 

Auch das ist heute nicht mehr so...es gibt noch Fisch, aber weit, weit weniger...Ursache ist aber sicher nicht die traditionelle Fischerei!!!:c

_Da _*konnte *_man 10- 20 Zackenbarsche sehen. 
_
Ja damals konnte man das sicher. Ich habe es leider nicht mehr erlebt...#q
Aber schau dich um. Ein jeder hat heute ein Echolot, Wendet die neusten Techniken und Methoden an... findet im Netz einfach alles.
Da geben Schleppnetzkutter die gps Daten, wo sie ihre Schleppnetze nicht drüberziehen (Wracks, Riffe, Strukturen), an Angler weiter...Taucher geben Tipps an Berufsfischer (gegen sehr, sehr gutes Geld), usw.usf.
Überhaupt die Taucher, mich  hier in D`land anmachen, als ich eine Maske kaufen wollte und nicht eine in neonfarben wollte. Auf Nachfrage warum, erklärte ich ihm ich hätte gerne eine schwarze, aus Silikon, ganz eng anliegend und mit entspiegelten Gläsern, da ich unauffällig sein möchte beim harpunieren - flog ich aus dem BesserTaucherLaden^^
Aber hunderte Amphoren heimlich bergen und die Wracks plündern^^...:vik:
Das ist auch einer der Gründe gewesen Otto, weshalb sie dich zweimal kontrolliert hatten. Andere Gründe wären militärischer Natur gewesen...
Das Harpunieren ist da eher der Vorwand, dort mal nachzuschauen...

_Und mein Freund Donko, der hat Langleinen im Novigradsko More gelegt und ging Nachts mit seiner Lampe auf  Kraken mit der langen Holzstange mit Fünfzack

_Das gibt es beides heute nocht. Langleinen auf Conger und wenn nachts eine schöne Bonaca ist, wird der Feral angebracht und die Osti ins Boot verbracht...und dann per Ruder am Ufer entlang. Wir beide kennen das, ich von zu Hause aus, du von Donko. Die es nicht kennen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAUQTeLG-XU

_Mit eine Dreizack tritt man zwar besser, aber dann hat man Fischbrei.

_Kommt drauf an. Es werden heute zwei verschiedene Harpunen genutzt. Die langen, sehr starken und mit einer Speerspitze versehenen sowie die kurzen mit 3,5,7 Spitzen. Erstere werden französisches Gewehr genannt und oftmals in Eigenarbeit gefertigt. Die kurzen sind meist gekauft und werden bein "Schiessen in Löchern" mit zurhilfesnahme einer Taschenlampe verwendet. Ausdrücklich sind deshalb in der Lizenz zwei Harpunen erlaubt.

Aber wie schon geschrieben... kenne viele und hab da in meiner Jugend reingeschnuppert. Wie das so ist, Kinder wollen wissen, wer das Hafenbecken durchtauchen kann, wer sich traut, durch die kleine Grotte/Höhle hindurchzutauchen, wer es schafft hier immer noch Posidonia Seegras vom Grund zu holen (als Beweis) Irgendwann bastelten wir Knirpse uns aus alten Regenschirmen und Angelsehnen erste "Harpunenbogen."..bis der erste eine echte Harpune hatte..dann gab es irgendwann auch einmal Neoprenanzüge (gebraucht, geklebt und wer weiß woher besorgt) und so gings los...erinnere mich noch an eine kurze Druckluft/Öl von Mares..
Aufgeschaut hatten wir damal zu zwei (für uns älteren) Brüdern, von denen wir lernen konnten. Beide hatten als Marine/Kampftaucher wärend der Militärzeit begonnen und waren später Bergungstaucher geworden..Dann kam der Krieg. Heute interessiere ich mich kaum noch dafür und bin nicht bereit Geld zu investieren und mein Leben wegen eines Fisches zu riskieren...:m
Heute hab ich höchstens Schnorchel und Maske dabei, um Purpurschnecken auszutauchen (Köder) oder um einen Muzgavac auszutauchen, der sich an meiner Montage zu schaffen gemacht hat.
Oder um Netze über Felsen zu bugsieren - aber dass ist eine völlig andere Geschichte...

@ 7fishing - was sind denn so deine Köderfavoriten beim Naturköderangeln auf Doraden?

Allen einen lieben Gruß
|wavey:


----------



## 7fishing (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@glavoc
Sorry musste mir Zeit nehmen um den Text zu lesen, klasse übrigens.
Am Ende des Textes habe ich gemerkt dass auch ich betroffen war 

Hier ein paar und in den kommenden Wochen kommen einige dazu:


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ glavoc
Was du postest stimmt, daß die Einheimischen d.h. die, die die Möglichkeit haben - mit allen Methoden Fische gefangen haben zu meiner Zeit, das habe ich erlebt. Das kann man heute normal nicht verstehen, und oft höre ich, wenn ich mal etwas erzähle, das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Doch sage ich dann und erwähne weiter, ich glaube wenn Du dort gelebt hättest zu der Zeit - du wärst noch wilder gewesen. So war es, die Menschen hatten nichts zu Fressen in den kleinen Dörfern oder wo vier selbstgebaute Häuser standen, wobei alle Ziegen und Schafe hatten. Diese Ecken waren zu meiner Zeit ja noch gar nicht richtig erreichbar mit dem Wagen in der Türkei, sondern nur mit dem Boot.
Selbst in Yugoslawien das kleine Städtchen Novigrad am Ende von dem Novigrader Meer - traumhaftes kleine Stäctchen , da ging ein Schotterweg von der Hauptstrasse ab, 2 Std brauchte man dafür und das Städtchen zu erreichen - heute bin ich in 10 Min. dort. Ich habe dort vor 40 Jahren oder mehr Rasierklingen verteilt, da liefen alle Männer rasiert rum und Ersatzteile für Ihre Bootsmotoren  - es war eine schöne Zeit. Und wenn ich nach Hause fahren wollte, dann versperrte man mir den Weg und sagt, Du kommst jetzt sofort ins Haus und trinkst noch ein Slibovic - ich konnte nicht nein sagen - es waren meine Freunde und einmal musste ich drei Tage später erst fahren, weil man mich noch in drei Häuser reingezogen hat und wir den Abschied gefeiert haben.  Da träume ich heute noch von - einmalig kann ich nur sagen.

Vor zwei Jahren war ich noch mal da, da sah man von der Brücke im Kanal, Fischzuchtanlage dort, die Geld bringen aber auch viel vernichten - da müssen sich dann die Nachkommen mit befassen. 
Ich habe dort in 50 m Tiefe etwa, mit der Angel zig sorten Fische gefangen und dann und wann auch eine Geruchsspur gelegt, 5 m oberhalb des Hakens, einen Zwiebelsack gefüllt mit Fische gehängt. Je nach Zeit, kippt die Strömung dort - einmal geht sie ins Mittelmeer und einmal in Richtung Novigarder Meer - ein Fluss der Zirmanja kommt von Obrovac durchs Velebit Gebiet  sorgt ständig für Bewegung im Wasser.
Glavoc, heute wird es dem Taucher ja sehr leicht gemacht, man kann alles bekommen alles wird ausgerechnet - das erleichtert die Taucherei gewaltig, jedoch kommen immer mehr zur Taucherei, die in meine Augen noch nicht mal richtig schwimmen können - überall ist Padi in den Hotelanlagen  vertreten und im Pool wird die Maske ausgeblasen und dann geht es aus dem Hotel-Pool  ins Meer - die haben doch keine Ahnung von der Gefahren, die auftreten können.
Wem soll ich das sagen, Du kennst dich aus. 
Ich bin 3/4 eines Jahrhunderts alt und da kommen ganz komische Gedanken z.B. will ich nochmal nach Novigrad  fahren, nicht Angeln sonder ein "Dickes Ei" legen - d.h. ein Projekt machen, welches ich dem Städtchen als Geschenk gebe - als Dank für die schönen Stunden. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr - ich habe ja in jungen Jahren schon im National Museum in Zadar, ein große Ausstellung gehabt und dort für reichlich Wind gesorgt.
Das wird schon klappen - etwas Angeln werde ich natürlich auch aber ich muss suchen, ob ich überhaupt noch Einheimische finde, die mich kennen - habe jedoch unterm Arm ein Fotoalbun, da sehen sie dann Ihren Vater und Großvater, den sie nur vom Erzählen her kennen.


----------



## 7fishing (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Otto abi
Du bist uns etwas schuldig. Wir lesen hier immer in kleinen Splittern was du erlebt hast. Selbst Menschen die nichts zu erzählen haben, verpacken es so schön und präsentieren es. Mach was draus was vernünftiges, damit wir es nicht so splittern lesen sondern vernünftig mit Bildern darunter die schönen Erlebnisse, den die Zeit wird nicht wieder zurück kommen und wenn du es nicht erzählst, wird es als nie geschehen für immer in der Vergangenheit bleiben.


----------



## LAC (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@7fishing
Danke! Die Gedanken schweben bei mir im Kopf. 
Unter dem Titel: DU TÜRK - DU LESEN
Gruß


----------



## glavoc (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaeqMSGZdso&t=2s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDMfbXF8FEc&t=10s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io_NSM9mNNg&t=12s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bKzZ7teTdw&t=15s
> ...



Merhaba 7fishing,
das sind einmal richtig gute Videos über Naturködermontagen fürs Mittelmeer. Sehr schön. Wahre Delikatessen, die du da den Brassen und Barschen servierst...die müssen ja beissen, wenn das Menü so schön "angerichtet", und präsentiert wird!#6
Was für Gerät verwendest du? (Rute und Rolle, welche Schnur). Wieviel Gramm nimmst du und wie minimierst du Hänger?
Selamlar#h


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hey 7fishing!
Sehr brauchbare Videos! Richtig gut geeignet um Anfängern die Mittelmeerangelei nahe zu bringen.... .
Habe dich aboniert und werde deine Filme weiterempfehlen.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## 7fishing (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Merhaba 7fishing,
> das sind einmal richtig gute Videos über Naturködermontagen fürs Mittelmeer. Sehr schön. Wahre Delikatessen, die du da den Brassen und Barschen servierst...die müssen ja beissen, wenn das Menü so schön "angerichtet", und präsentiert wird!#6
> Was für Gerät verwendest du? (Rute und Rolle, welche Schnur). Wieviel Gramm nimmst du und wie minimierst du Hänger?
> Selamlar#h


@glavoc
In den kommenden Wochen kommen noch etwa 10 Naturködermontagen dazu. Einige spezielle fürs Nachtangeln. Jeden Donnerstag ein neues Video dazu.

Am Ende dieses Videos steht zum Teil mein Equipment:





Ich werde dazu aber ein richtiges Video machen, da die Anfragen dazu sich immer vermehren.


----------



## 7fishing (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey 7fishing!
> Sehr brauchbare Videos! Richtig gut geeignet um Anfängern die Mittelmeerangelei nahe zu bringen.... .
> Habe dich aboniert und werde deine Filme weiterempfehlen.
> Vielen Dank!


Hallo @rhinefisher
Jeden  Donnerstag wird neues Video hochgeladen. Zur Zeit sind die Anfragen für Montagen gross und deswegen wird Vorfach und Naturködermontagen vorgestellt. In nächster Zeit werden auch fürs Nachtangeln speziell Montagen vorgestellt.

Mit diesen Techniken kann man im ganzen Mittelmeer erfolgreich angeln 

Übrigends du kannst wenn du Fragen hast speziell im betreffenden Video in Youtube direkt deine Frage stellen, wird alles beantwortet.

Sollten man am Felsen angeln (sogenannte Rock fishing), nur mit diesem Vorfach:





Je felsiger ein Revier desto grössere Fische kann man fast pauschal sagen, aber auch desto schwerer zum angeln. Daher nur der obige Vorfach.

Vielen Dank fürs Abo und Weiterempfehlungen #6#6


----------



## 7fishing (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Notiz:
Wenn man Fragen zu irgendeinem Video hat, kann man mich direkt im betreffenden Video auf Youtube anfragen und alle Fragen werden beanwortet.


----------



## glavoc (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hallo Otto,_

So war es, die Menschen hatten nichts zu Fressen in den kleinen Dörfern oder wo vier selbstgebaute Häuser standen, wobei alle Ziegen und Schafe hatten. _

Ja. Bei uns sagt man:"Glad je vrag"/ Hunger ist ein Teufel^^.
Klar, Schafen und Ziegen hatte ein jedes Haus, doch die wurden verkauft...gegessen wurden die eigenen Tiere kaum. Wenn jemand schwer krank war, wurde mal ein Huhn gekocht. Wenn der Mensch etwas Zeit hatte, wurde wohl gejagt (Fasane, Wachteln, Hasen), Fallen gestellt (Tauben,Vögel, Kaninchen), Netze und Reussen oder der Parangal(Langleine) gelegt.
Am Tage das Feld, in der Nacht das Meer...meine Eltern haben vielleicht ein,zweimal im Jahr Fleisch vom eigenem Vieh gegessen..
Da war dass, was einem die See gab`mehr als nur eine Ergänzung des Speiseplans. Sie war eine weitere wichtige Stütze, die Mägen vom ständigem Hunger zu erlösen..so war es wohl damals und der Grund warum meine Eltern in die Fremde gingen:m

Das hat aber recht wenig mit _dem* Angeln *_zu tun, ist eher ein ernten und fallenstellen, kurz: fischen!:m
Es soll schnell und effektiv gehen, dient dem Kochtopf und soll nix kosten... angeln zum Vergnügen? Gänzlich unbekannt...höchstens mal Sonntags die Handleine ausgeworfen.

_Selbst in Yugoslawien das kleine Städtchen Novigrad am Ende von dem Novigrader Meer - traumhaftes kleine Stäctchen , da ging ein Schotterweg von der Hauptstrasse ab, 2 Std brauchte man dafür und das Städtchen zu erreichen - heute bin ich in 10 Min. dort. Ich habe dort vor 40 Jahren oder mehr Rasierklingen verteilt, da liefen alle Männer rasiert rum und Ersatzteile für Ihre Bootsmotoren  - es war eine schöne Zeit. Und wenn ich nach Hause fahren wollte, dann versperrte man mir den Weg und sagt, Du kommst jetzt sofort ins Haus und trinkst noch ein Slibovic - ich konnte nicht nein sagen - es waren meine Freunde und einmal musste ich drei Tage später erst fahren, weil man mich noch in drei Häuser reingezogen hat und wir den Abschied gefeiert haben.  Da träume ich heute noch von - einmalig kann ich nur sagen.
_
Da glaube ich dir gerne. Auch ich erinnere mich an Schotterpisten, Ziegenpfade und uralte Wege und Stiegen. Heute haben wir tolle Autobahnen (vermutlich waren sie die teuersten^^ #t)und die gesammte Küste ist mit Neubauten, direkt ans Meer gebaut, zugepflastert.
Hunderttausende Schwarzbauten, die jetzt legalisiert werden/wurden.
Wirkliche Einheimische also Dalmatiener vom Meer (primorci), sind in der Saison die ganz klare Minderheit...du erkennst sie an der Sprache.

_Vor zwei Jahren war ich noch mal da, da sah man von der Brücke im Kanal, Fischzuchtanlage dort, die Geld bringen aber auch viel vernichten - da müssen sich dann die Nachkommen mit befassen. _

Die Brücke kenne ich sehr gut Otto, Denke aber, (bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher), dass es sich dabei um eine  Muschelzucht handelt.

_Ich habe dort in 50 m Tiefe etwa, mit der Angel zig sorten Fische gefangen und dann und wann auch eine Geruchsspur gelegt, 5 m oberhalb des Hakens, einen Zwiebelsack gefüllt mit Fische gehängt. Je nach Zeit, kippt die Strömung dort - einmal geht sie ins Mittelmeer und einmal in Richtung Novigarder Meer - ein Fluss der Zirmanja kommt von Obrovac durchs Velebit Gebiet  sorgt ständig für Bewegung im Wasser.

_Scheint wohl ein guter Spot zu sein, aber wie ich hörte, durch die Trümmer und Pfeiler der alten Bücke(enreste) wohl auch etwas hängerträchtiger...
Überhaupt die "kleinen Meere" wie sie bei uns genannt werden. Also das Novigradsko, Karinsko, jenes bei Sibenik...bergen wohl noch so manchen Kapitalen.

_Ich bin 3/4 eines Jahrhunderts alt und da kommen ganz komische Gedanken z.B. will ich nochmal nach Novigrad  fahren, nicht Angeln sonder ein "Dickes Ei" legen - d.h. ein Projekt machen, welches ich dem Städtchen als Geschenk gebe - als Dank für die schönen Stunden. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr - ich habe ja in jungen Jahren schon im National Museum in Zadar, ein große Ausstellung gehabt und dort für reichlich Wind gesorgt._

Ja! Sehr schön, mach das! Das mit reichlich Wind im Narodni Muzej kann ich mir vorstellen...würde mich schwer interessieren die Geschichte dazu, da ich doch 1000mal vor dem Gebäude stehe (Weg zum Fischmarkt und Grünmarkt sowie Abfahrt/Kartenverkauf der Jadrolinija, Garderoba Bagul)..

_Das wird schon klappen - etwas Angeln werde ich natürlich auch aber ich muss suchen, ob ich überhaupt noch Einheimische finde, die mich kennen - habe jedoch unterm Arm ein Fotoalbun, da sehen sie dann Ihren Vater und Großvater, den sie nur vom Erzählen her kennen.
_
Da wünsch ich dir viel Glück - so vieles ist in Bewegung...hoffentlich triffst du deine Freunde und ihr erinnert euch wieder zurück an damals. Selbstverständlich muß dann bei einem so heiligem Moment, wo man sich nach vielen, vielen Jahren wiedersieht, am Leben und gesund ist, ordentlich das Leben gefeiert werden! Am besten mit guten Tropfen und reichlich Essen:m

Danke Otto für deine Erlebnisberichte. Man spürt förmlich immer noch die Überraschung und das Staunen, deine Abenteuerlust und Offenheit...und das schon oder gerade deshalb, damals, als die Welt noch so gewaltig erschien...wunderschön! Bitte mehr davon.
|wavey:


----------



## afbaumgartner (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hi 7fishing,

tolle und brauchbare Videos!
Ich find es gut, wenn die Leute ihr Wissen teilen.
Ich hab nur eine Anmerkung:
Auftriebsmontagen sind gut und fängig.
Allerdings würde ich mir wünschen, dass Angler, die diese Methoden nutzen, auf organische Auftriebskörper, z.B. Kork zurückgreifen.
Die Meere borden bereits über vor Plastikmüll...
ansonsten: Weitermachen ;-)

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## yellowred (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hey 7fishing, meine Family kommt aus Cesmealti/Urla. Wird dir sicher was sagen . Bin diesen Sommer wieder 2 Wochen dort. Wenn du ein paar Tipps hast, würde ich mich freuen. Bin häufig im Hafen auf dem Wellenbrecher in den Abendstunden während der Dämmerung. Da beißen die Makrelenartigen ganz gut. Da fangen einige auch Wolfsbarsche, aber eher Nachts und in den ersten Morgenstunden..Meeräschen gibt's da en masse. Ist auch eher nicht mein Zielfisch. Dass man da Doraden rauszieht habe ich noch nie gehört. Vllt kannst du mir einige Tipps bzgl. der Wolfsbarsche geben, damit die 2 Wochen doch ein wenig erfolgreich werden  Grüße!


----------



## 7fishing (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hi 7fishing,
> 
> tolle und brauchbare Videos!
> Ich find es gut, wenn die Leute ihr Wissen teilen.
> ...


Hallo Baumi,

vielen Dank. Du hast vollkommen Recht da müssen wir einen Schritt weiterdenken #6#6

Dieser Schaum ist so verheddert in Köderschnur dass er noch nie abgefallen ist. Aber trotzdem hast du vollkommen Recht und man sollte sicherheitshalber organische Korken benutzen. Wobei das nicht schwerer wäre und man gut auf künstliche Schaum verzichten kann.

Vielen Dank


----------



## 7fishing (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



yellowred schrieb:


> Hey 7fishing, meine Family kommt aus Cesmealti/Urla. Wird dir sicher was sagen . Bin diesen Sommer wieder 2 Wochen dort. Wenn du ein paar Tipps hast, würde ich mich freuen. Bin häufig im Hafen auf dem Wellenbrecher in den Abendstunden während der Dämmerung. Da beißen die Makrelenartigen ganz gut. Da fangen einige auch Wolfsbarsche, aber eher Nachts und in den ersten Morgenstunden..Meeräschen gibt's da en masse. Ist auch eher nicht mein Zielfisch. Dass man da Doraden rauszieht habe ich noch nie gehört. Vllt kannst du mir einige Tipps bzgl. der Wolfsbarsche geben, damit die 2 Wochen doch ein wenig erfolgreich werden  Grüße!


@yellowred
Schreib mich an wenn du hier bist, werde dir spezielle Tipps senden. Aber es gibt kein Garantie dass man Wolfsbarsch fängt


----------



## yellowred (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Hey vielen Dank. Ne Garantie gibts nie, aber wenn du mir Tipps für die Grundvoraussetzung geben würdest, wäre das schonmal ein gutes Gefühl  Danke!


----------



## LAC (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

@ yellowred 
Beim Fang von Doraden vom Boot, sollte das Boot ganz ruhig im Wasser liegen -dieses geht nur mit zwei Anker, andernfalls hat man kaum eine Chance sie zu überlisten.


----------



## 7fishing (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Krabben-Montage wurde vorgestellt letzten Donnerstag:


----------



## 7fishing (2. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Schwimmend und leuchtende Kalmar:


----------



## raubangler (4. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



7fishing schrieb:


> Schwimmend und leuchtende Kalmar:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcX-y8la64g&t=626s



Gutes Video!

Konntest Du Unterschiede in der Fängigkeit bzgl. der Beleuchtung feststellen?


----------



## 7fishing (5. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



raubangler schrieb:


> Gutes Video!
> 
> Konntest Du Unterschiede in der Fängigkeit bzgl. der Beleuchtung feststellen?


@raubangler
Ja vorallem man fängt fürchterlich sehr viel Meeraal wenn es leuchtet. Die können kämpfen und sind so flink nicht handzuhaben


----------



## 7fishing (8. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Leuchtendes Scheidenmuschel fürs Nachtsangeln:


----------



## 7fishing (15. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Krake an der Angel:


----------



## 7fishing (21. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Wie man den Wurm anbringt:





Wobei man beachten muss dass dies ein spezieller Wurm ist und ich nicht weiss ob man ihn überall in Europa finden kann. Das besondere an ihm ist er hat eine Hülle und sein Oberschicht hat Phosphoranteile, damit kann er im dunklen leuchten. Besonders bei Nacht ist er sehr Vorteilhaft als Köder.


----------



## 7fishing (29. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Diese Woche Schrimps als Köder:


----------



## 7fishing (4. April 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Dieses mal gab es Hattrick:


----------



## 7fishing (12. April 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Und diese Woche gibt es Wolfsbarsch und Dorade auf ein Schlag:


----------



## 7fishing (19. April 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Was wir so beim Angeln ausser das Angeln machen


----------



## 7fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Und wieder einmal ein Goldbrasse:


----------



## glavoc (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Sehr schöne Videos und beeindruckende Fänge! THX


----------



## 7fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Videos und beeindruckende Fänge! THX


@glavoc
Vielen Dank #6#6


----------



## 7fishing (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Dieses mal soll es ein Wolfsbarsch sein:


----------



## 7fishing (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Wieder mal ein Wolfsbarsch :


----------



## 7fishing (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Wir machen mit Wolfsbarsch weiter:


----------



## 7fishing (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Wie bringt man Hähnchenbrust als Köder an für Dorade, Wolfsbarsch und weitere Fische:


----------



## 7fishing (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Getrockneter Sandwurmd bringt man so an den Haken:


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Moin 7fishing,
wie immer, ein weiteres, sehr hilfreiches Video von dir! Finde es toll und schaue mir deine Videos sehr gerne an. Auch wenn ich sparsam hier schreibe.

Dankeschön!


Eine kleine Frage habe ich auch^^: Benutzt du auch die "Purpurschnecke" fürs Doradenangeln? Dürften ja bei dir auch vorkommen? Auf türkisch vielleicht als "mor salyangoz" bezeichnet? Diese meine ich:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stumpfe_Stachelschnecke
Benutze sie sehr gerne und ist einer meiner Top5 Köder beim Doradenangeln.
lg


----------



## 7fishing (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Moin 7fishing,
> wie immer, ein weiteres, sehr hilfreiches Video von dir! Finde es toll und schaue mir deine Videos sehr gerne an. Auch wenn ich sparsam hier schreibe.
> 
> Dankeschön!
> ...


 Hi glavoc #6
Vielen Dank. Ja natürlich benutze ich sie auch, es ist einer meiner Lieblingsköder. Demnächst gibt es ebenfalls ein Video dazu. Ich habe sogar ein Video aufgenommen, jedoch mochte ich die Aufnahme nicht, daher muss ich es erneut aufnehmen.


Die folgenden als Beispiel wurden damit gefangen uvw. aber die nur als Beispiel:


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Ja, hab ich mir gedacht, vor allem da du auch mit Circle Hooks fischt. 
Ein Köder, den man eigentlich immer zur Hand hat, ist für mich die Napfschnecke. Sind immer zu finden und lassen sich leicht einsammeln. Diese beködere ich zu einem "Kebab" von 2-3 oder auch 5-7 je nach Napfschneckengröße und Hakengröße... Vielleicht nicht der beste, aber bequemste (in der kälteren Jahreszeit, wo ich ungern ohne Neopren ins Meer gehe) Köder.
lg


----------



## 7fishing (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich mir gedacht, vor allem da du auch mit Circle Hooks fischt.
> Ein Köder, den man eigentlich immer zur Hand hat, ist für mich die Napfschnecke. Sind immer zu finden und lassen sich leicht einsammeln. Diese beködere ich zu einem "Kebab" von 2-3 oder auch 5-7 je nach Napfschneckengröße und Hakengröße... Vielleicht nicht der beste, aber bequemste (in der kälteren Jahreszeit, wo ich ungern ohne Neopren ins Meer gehe) Köder.
> lg


 Ja im Meer kann man alle Schneckenarten benutzen als Köder. Sie werden alle Ihre Aufgabe machen, man muss nur den richtigen Zeitpunkt für den jeweiligen Köder wissen. Und jedes Revier kann sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse liefern, selbst wenn sie nebeneinander liegen.

Die Krabben arbeiten z.B. am effektivsten in den frühen morgen Stunden, am Nachmittag lassen sie mit der Effektivität nach. Also selbst innerhalb eines Tages gibt es Unterschiede, das kann man aber nur mit Erfahrung wissen, in jeweiligen Jagdrevier.
Oder im manchen Revier arbeiten nur Muscheln, da es von denen dort sehr viel gibt und der Fisch kommt um Muscheln zu essen, andere Köder schaut er sich nicht mal an.
Es geht noch viel weiter so mit dem Feinheiten des Köderns leider.


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Das stimmt. Mit Krabben arbeite ich nicht. Ebenso nicht mit Miesmuscheln. 
Habe da zu wenig Vertrauen...anderswo mag es funktionieren, mir ist es zu aufwändig...
Ganz anders ist es da, wo Muscheln gezüchtet werden. Bei uns in Kroatien in Ston z.Bsp. . Dort werden Kapitale mit Muscheln gefangen...
lg


----------



## 7fishing (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Mit Krabben arbeite ich nicht. Ebenso nicht mit Miesmuscheln.
> Habe da zu wenig Vertrauen...anderswo mag es funktionieren, mir ist es zu aufwändig...
> Ganz anders ist es da, wo Muscheln gezüchtet werden. Bei uns in Kroatien in Ston z.Bsp. . Dort werden Kapitale mit Muscheln gefangen...
> lg


 Ich nenne manche Miesmuscheln Smaragd :k:k |rolleyes|rolleyes|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

das glaube ich dir gerne arkadaş  ich hab eher Angst, dass ich ewig warten muss und womöglich keine meine findet...mache es aber auch fast nie...ich fische meist nachts oder gaaanz früh morgens und will intensive Lockstoffe und Gerüche...ich mein so viele schwimmen auch wieder nicht rum und die Konkurenz fischt mit Meereswurm in der XXL Ausgabe..Aber ich glaube dir!
Grüße


----------



## 7fishing (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*



glavoc schrieb:


> das glaube ich dir gerne arkadaş  ich hab eher Angst, dass ich ewig warten muss und womöglich keine meine findet...mache es aber auch fast nie...ich fische meist nachts oder gaaanz früh morgens und will intensive Lockstoffe und Gerüche...ich mein so viele schwimmen auch wieder nicht rum und die Konkurenz fischt mit Meereswurm in der XXL Ausgabe..Aber ich glaube dir!
> Grüße


Ich lad mal demnächst meine Fänge mit Schalentieren hoch, das wird dich motivieren


----------



## 7fishing (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Wie man Purpurschnecke an den Haken bringt?


----------



## 7fishing (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Wie man Sardinen konserviert und an den Haken bringt? Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht man kann damit fast alles jagen:


----------



## 7fishing (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

The fish finder rig:


----------



## 7fishing (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Die Haken zum Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer und Ägäis:


----------



## 7fishing (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Das richtige Blei zum Brandungsangeln:


----------



## 7fishing (7. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Vorfach fürs Tintenfischangeln:


----------



## 7fishing (14. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Mein lieber Dorade schlug mir mit der Rute auf den Kopf )


----------



## 7fishing (22. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Wie bringt man ganze Sardine an den Haken?


----------



## 7fishing (28. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Wie man Tintenfisch-Streifen an den Haken effektiv bringt?


----------



## 7fishing (4. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Wieder mal double Wolfsbarsch und Goldstrieme diesmal an der Angel:


----------



## 7fishing (9. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Und wieder ein alternativ Köder fürs Angeln das Hähnchenleber:


----------



## 7fishing (15. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Diesmal wurden die Besten Angelschnüre vorgestellt je nach Art:


----------



## 7fishing (22. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...*

Blei bleibt, Fisch kommt; Vorfach fürs Brandungsangeln:


----------



## 7fishing (29. September 2018)

*Ein nicht so bekanntes Vorfach, der die Chancen verdoppelt *


----------



## 7fishing (3. Oktober 2018)

*Brandungsangeln Tips vor dem Sturm *


----------



## 7fishing (7. Oktober 2018)

*Surf Casting Ruten für Brandungsangeln wo Preisleistungs-Verhältnis stimmt:*


----------



## 7fishing (12. Oktober 2018)

Brandungsangeln-Rollen:


----------



## 7fishing (20. Oktober 2018)

Nachts-Angeln Wolfsbarsch und Dorade Royal:


----------



## 7fishing (24. Oktober 2018)

Krabbe als Köder:


----------



## 7fishing (28. Oktober 2018)

Dorade mit Krabbe im Mund:


----------



## 7fishing (30. Oktober 2018)

Von mir als schwarzer Brillant anerkannte Köder für Dorade Miesmuschel:


----------



## 7fishing (2. November 2018)

Verheddert:


----------



## 7fishing (4. November 2018)

Gefüllte Miesmuschel


----------



## 7fishing (10. November 2018)

Dieser ewiger Doraden-Jagd und diesmal als Köder Hähnchenbrust:


----------



## 7fishing (12. November 2018)

Grundköder:


----------



## 7fishing (15. November 2018)

Dorade schluckt krabbe:


----------



## 7fishing (18. November 2018)

Wolfsbarsch:


----------



## 7fishing (21. November 2018)

Doraden-Hattrick:


----------



## 7fishing (29. November 2018)

*Kraken-Angeln:*


----------



## 7fishing (30. November 2018)

Dorade mit Krabbe


----------



## 7fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

Meerbrasse-Brandungsangeln:


----------



## 7fishing (6. Dezember 2018)

Köder vom Seeigel:


----------



## 7fishing (12. Dezember 2018)

Richtiges anschlagen bei Dorade und Wolfsbarsch:


----------



## 7fishing (18. Dezember 2018)

Turn & Find Rig:


----------



## 7fishing (24. Dezember 2018)

*Salted Razor Clam with Sardine:*


----------



## 7fishing (5. Januar 2019)

Prawn:


----------



## 7fishing (7. Januar 2019)

*2018 Momente:*


----------



## 7fishing (13. Januar 2019)

*Dorade für den der Krabbe etwas zu gross war zum schlucken:*


----------



## 7fishing (17. Januar 2019)

*Wie angelt man Dorade?*


----------



## 7fishing (31. Januar 2019)

*Wolfsbarsch mit Ansage:*


----------



## 7fishing (23. Februar 2019)

*Krake fangen und grillen (Catch and Cook Octopus):*


----------



## 7fishing (1. März 2019)

*Mein lieber Dorade lässt mich nie allein *


----------



## 7fishing (17. März 2019)

*Brandungsangeln Doraden:*


----------



## 7fishing (22. März 2019)

*Brandungsangeln Dorade und Ankündigung:*
*



*


----------



## 7fishing (30. März 2019)

*Ein typischer Angeltag am Meer:*


----------



## kopyto55 (4. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Sehr interessanter Thread, vielen Dank auch für die Geschichten aus alten Tagen.
Ich werde ab morgen in Antalya sein und selbstverständlich wieder die Angel mitnehmen (so wie überall hin wenn es wasser hat).
Angeltechnisch ist es da aber schwierig. Habe letztes mal einen Fisch gefangen, war eine Art Kofferfisch oder Igelfisch. Aber ich hatte Freude überhaupt was gefangen zu haben.
Es ist mir aber ziemlich egal was ich fange, setze alles zurück im Urlaub, freue mich aber immer über jegliche Action an der rute.
Die Einheimischen haben ganz kleine, fingerlange Gründlinge gefangen. Sie haben mit gesalzenen Hähnchenstükchen gefischt....
Ich hatte dazu aber zu grobes Material.
Auch beim Schnorcheln sah ich nicht viele Fische, nur Kleinzeugs.
Ein Einheimischer berichtete aber von Fängen mit der Spinnangel. (Barracuda, Wolfsbarsch)
Na ja werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen, ist aber kein Angelurlaub, sondern ein Familienurlaub.
Falls ihr Profis noch spezifische Tipps habt, immer her damit.
Ist halt ein Sandstrand, kaum Struktur im Wasser. Werde einfach versuchen, möglichst weit rauszuwerfen...
Danke Gruss Kopyto55


----------



## 7fishing (11. April 2019)

Hallo Kopyto55, 
ich wünsche dir viel Spass und geniess dein Urlaub. 
Um vom Ufer zu nennenswertes zu angeln muss man wirklich gut sein, es ist nicht einfach. Selbst für Einheimische wird es sehr schwer, von tausend Anglern sind vielleicht mal 10 Profis darunter. 
Da die Meere sozusagen leergefischt sind.
Du hast schon die richtige Einstellung, dir kein Druck zu machen und dein Urlaub mit der Familie zu geniessen. 
Wenn es dir langweilig ist und du ein richtiger Frühaufsteher bist, dann kannst du mal paar Würfe versuchen.
Danke dir und schönen Urlaub


----------



## 7fishing (11. April 2019)

*Brandungsangeln Dorade:*


----------



## kopyto55 (17. April 2019)

Danke 7fishing
war ein super Urlaub, auch wenn das Wetter sehr wechselhaft war, von Regen über Sturm war alles dabei. Ich habe mehrere silbriger relativ flacher und hochrückiger Fische mit Dorn an Flosse (Makrelenart ?) auf Brot und mit Pose gefangen. Boten einen super Drill am 0,18er Gerät. Spinnangeln ergab nichts, ein Einheimischer hat in der Brandung mit Chicken einen schönen Wolfsbarsch gefangen. Ich war Gerätemässig nur sehr knapp und leicht aufgestellt vor allem Köderbeschaffung war ein Problem. Die Einheimischen fischen alle mit Chicken Würfeln und kleinen Paternostermontagen.
Gruss Kopyto55


----------



## 7fishing (19. April 2019)

kopyto55 schrieb:


> Danke 7fishing
> war ein super Urlaub, auch wenn das Wetter sehr wechselhaft war, von Regen über Sturm war alles dabei. Ich habe mehrere silbriger relativ flacher und hochrückiger Fische mit Dorn an Flosse (Makrelenart ?) auf Brot und mit Pose gefangen. Boten einen super Drill am 0,18er Gerät. Spinnangeln ergab nichts, ein Einheimischer hat in der Brandung mit Chicken einen schönen Wolfsbarsch gefangen. Ich war Gerätemässig nur sehr knapp und leicht aufgestellt vor allem Köderbeschaffung war ein Problem. Die Einheimischen fischen alle mit Chicken Würfeln und kleinen Paternostermontagen.
> Gruss Kopyto55


Hallo kopyto55,

freut mich. April ist etwas risikoreich vom Wetter her und in diesem Jahr besonders wechselhaft. Das mit dem Hühnchenköder ist auf meinem Mist gewachsen, natürlich hat man schon immer mit Hühnerfleich geangelt aber seit meinem Video ist dieses Köder besonders beliebt geworden (über 200.000 Aufrufe). Aber in der Tat kann der Huhn zu allen Fischarten die Tür öffnen. Ich glaube es gibt kein Fisch der nicht anbeisst:





Das Beste daran ist dass man immer ein Joker im Ärmel hat mit diesem Köder. Man sollte schon immer dem Zielfisch und Revier angepassten Köder haben, aber sollte man es nicht bekommen können aus welchen Gründen auch immer, so hat man mit Huhnfleich immer eine sehr gute Alternative, sozusagen Versicherung.


----------



## 7fishing (21. April 2019)

*Wolfsbarsch von der Lippenspitze:*


----------



## 7fishing (27. April 2019)

*Miesmuschelfleisch als Köder:*


----------



## 7fishing (3. Mai 2019)

*Kampen und Angeln am Strand:*


----------



## 7fishing (6. Mai 2019)

*Angelschnur aufspulen mit der Berkley Schnurspulstation:*


----------



## 7fishing (10. Mai 2019)

*Dorade Royal mit Making of:*


----------



## 7fishing (15. Mai 2019)

*Wolfsbarsch und Dorade Angeln | Sardine leicht an Haken montieren | Lebend-Krabbe an Haken montieren:*


----------



## 7fishing (19. Mai 2019)

* Brandungsangeln grosse Dorade & Marmorbrasse | Wie bringt man Schwertmuschel mit Schale an den Haken *


----------



## 7fishing (24. Mai 2019)

* Stumpfe Angelhaken richtig schärfen | Brandungsangeln Tips & Tricks | Angeln mit Krebs als Köder *


----------



## 7fishing (2. Juni 2019)

*Brandungsangeln Wolfsbarsch & Goldbrasse*
*



*


----------



## 7fishing (7. Juni 2019)

*Korrektur vom aufspulen der Angelschnur (hoffe der richtige Ausdruck)*


----------



## 7fishing (13. Juni 2019)

* Dorade & Wolfsbarsch angeln vom Ufer | Brandungsangeln mit Lebendköder Krabbe:*


----------



## 7fishing (16. Juni 2019)

* Brandungsangeln Ködenadel & Köderschnur | Wolfsbarsch & Dorade Angeln *


----------



## 7fishing (26. Juni 2019)

Pflichtzubehör für Brandungsangeln Angler & Zubehör | Meer Angelausrüstung für Anfänger Rutentasche


----------



## 7fishing (19. September 2019)

Kraken Angeln:


----------



## 7fishing (28. September 2019)

Family Day und Doraden:


----------



## 7fishing (2. Oktober 2019)

Dorade mit Krabbe und beim einrollen ist die Rolle geblockt:


----------



## 7fishing (11. Oktober 2019)

*Kraken Angeln:*


----------



## 7fishing (18. Oktober 2019)

*Hähnchenbrust mit Wurm als Köder für Brandungsangeln Alternativköder:*


----------



## 7fishing (20. Dezember 2019)

*Groundbait with pellets (2):*


----------



## 7fishing (28. Dezember 2019)




----------



## 7fishing (3. März 2020)

*Shore Fishing*






*Sea Bass and Bream at Rock Fishing*






*Shore Fishing* *Breams*










*Squid Fishing*


----------



## 7fishing (12. März 2020)

*Kraken Angeln*


----------

